# 50000 square feet. Colorado Legal rec grow



## Merlin34 (Sep 12, 2015)

Pics of the build out... Veg room 1

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 12, 2015)

Flower 2. 8000 square feet

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 12, 2015)

Mid East Flower...

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 12, 2015)

Big Flower. 13000 square feet... 450 lights.

Colorado


----------



## Keighan (Sep 12, 2015)

....thats my dream good luck, enjoy it man.


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 12, 2015)

Big Flower again...

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 12, 2015)

450 315 Phillips fixtures by @endomaxx

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 12, 2015)

Keighan said:


> ....thats my dream good luck, enjoy it man.


Keep grinding! You can do it if ya want. Keep watching this feed for more massive pics.

Colorado


----------



## texasjack (Sep 12, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Keighan (Sep 12, 2015)

Deffinatly watching without a doubt.


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 12, 2015)

Ready for cloning.

Colorado


----------



## IndoorTrichomeHunter (Sep 12, 2015)

Amazing my friend. What a task to undertake, I dream of one day having the financial capabilities to join you in your endeavor. When did you start growing cannabis?


----------



## Cpappa27 (Sep 12, 2015)

Holy sheep shit thats massive. How many strains are you going to run and any in particular your willing to share with us that you will be growing?


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 12, 2015)

IndoorTrichomeHunter said:


> Amazing my friend. What a task to undertake, I dream of one day having the financial capabilities to join you in your endeavor. When did you start growing cannabis?


20 years ago... 

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 12, 2015)

Cpappa27 said:


> Holy sheep shit thats massive. How many strains are you going to run and any in particular your willing to share with us that you will be growing?


Initially we'll be doing some old school bulletproof stuff, Durban, SLH, green crack and some others. Havnt quite decided yet. Then we have some nice new genetics in the pipeline. Some from 14er Holistics out of Boulder by @homebrew420

But we won't be running a million strains. Keep it simple...

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 12, 2015)

Big Flower.

Colorado


----------



## Cpappa27 (Sep 12, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Initially we'll be doing some old school bulletproof stuff, Durban, SLH, green crack and some others. Havnt quite decided yet. Then we have some nice new genetics in the pipeline. Some from 14er Holistics out of Boulder by @homebrew420
> 
> But we won't be running a million strains. Keep it simple...
> 
> Colorado


Stupid question but whats the electricity bill average a month going to be for that, assuming you have already done a rough draft estimation?


----------



## IndoorTrichomeHunter (Sep 12, 2015)

Yeah it shows man. Well I'm sure glad to hear I have some time too achieve your level of expertise. I agree with Cpappa27 Itd be rad too hear more about what strains and grow mediums you plan on using. And the electricity.. Holy hell.


----------



## 757growin (Sep 12, 2015)

Dude this is so sick. Watching this no doubt. Wishing you many successful harvests in the gigantic warehouses!


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 12, 2015)

Cpappa27 said:


> Stupid question but whats the electricity bill average a month going to be for that, assuming you have already done a rough draft estimation?


I think the initial estimate was in the $15k range. I think we're going to be over... 

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 12, 2015)

IndoorTrichomeHunter said:


> Yeah it shows man. Well I'm sure glad to hear I have some time too achieve your level of expertise. I agree with Cpappa27 Itd be rad too hear more about what strains and grow mediums you plan on using. And the electricity.. Holy hell.


Drain to waste coco

Colorado


----------



## Cpappa27 (Sep 12, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> I think the initial estimate was in the $15k range. I think we're going to be over...
> 
> Colorado


Wow that is quite a hefty bill but well worth the return if all goes well of course. Best of luck to you, keep us posted.


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 12, 2015)

Cpappa27 said:


> Wow that is quite a hefty bill but well worth the return if all goes well of course. Best of luck to you, keep us posted.


Really it's a drop in the bucket compared to the return, yup.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 12, 2015)

The home for 1gallons

Colorado


----------



## solemnwoot (Sep 12, 2015)

do you plan on selling the product wholesale?


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 12, 2015)

solemnwoot said:


> do you plan on selling the product wholesale?


Some of it will end up as legal Colorado wholesale to licenced businesses, yes. 

Colorado


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 12, 2015)

I would NEVER sleep. What a job


----------



## vostok (Sep 12, 2015)

This is one grow I'd like to see in person..! lol


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 12, 2015)

Part of Veg Room 1. Should have plants in it next week.

Colorado


----------



## Crazybear (Sep 12, 2015)

Damn looking good, kind of want to tour one of these warehouses sometime. 

How many plants are you estimating to have in clone/veg/flower?
Besides electricity being a major cost, how much does water/nutrients/soil and such end up costing?


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 12, 2015)

Crazybear said:


> Damn looking good, kind of want to tour one of these warehouses sometime.
> 
> How many plants are you estimating to have in clone/veg/flower?
> Besides electricity being a major cost, how much does water/nutrients/soil and such end up costing?


Fully capacity is around 7000 plants. I have no idea what the individual costs are. I'm just cutting costs everywhere I can getting our per pound expenses as low as possible. The owner will let me know the initial number at first harvest and work from there.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 12, 2015)

315s...

Colorado


----------



## GIJonas (Sep 12, 2015)

Fuck. Wtf?. Fuck.


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 12, 2015)

Plumbing porn

Colorado


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 12, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Some of it will end up as legal Colorado wholesale to licenced businesses, yes.
> 
> Colorado


and the rest? certainly not in jars.
hopefully all that "rest" will stay in your backyard.


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 13, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> and the rest? certainly not in jars.
> hopefully all that "rest" will stay in your backyard.


The rest will be sold through our dispensaries.

Colorado


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 13, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> The rest will be sold through our dispensaries.
> 
> Colorado


beautiful.
great to hear bro !


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 13, 2015)

Half of Veg Room 1.

Colorado


----------



## Stinky_auto (Sep 13, 2015)

Please teach me to get to where you are lol. Going to follow this one for fun. My little grow tent is still adorable idc what ya say


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 14, 2015)

Half of out initial coco order. Thanks #sustainablegt

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 14, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Half of out initial coco order. Thanks #sustainablegt
> 
> Colorado





Merlin34 said:


> Half of out initial coco order. Thanks #sustainablegt
> 
> Colorado


Their coco is the shit. I'm glad your on it. Sustainablegt. Are good people!


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 15, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Their coco is the shit. I'm glad your on it. Sustainablegt. Are good people!


Yup, deffinatly good folks and good products for sure.

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 15, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Yup, deffinatly good folks and good products for sure.
> 
> Colorado


I'm runing their lights now. How do they compare to yours?


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 15, 2015)

Same ballast, slightly different bulb. I've handled their hoods and they're pretty Damn nice.

Colorado


----------



## DirtyNerd (Sep 15, 2015)

Living my brother you mother F#$ker  keep up the great work subbed forsure


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 16, 2015)

A good floor cleaning and we're ready for irrigation. 100 lights in this room.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 16, 2015)

Amazingly nothing leaked when we tested the lines...

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 16, 2015)

How many plants per light?


Merlin34 said:


> A good floor cleaning and we're ready for irrigation. 100 lights in this room.
> 
> Colorado[/QU


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 20, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> How many plants per light?


4 to start and we'll see from there.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 20, 2015)

Reminds me of a lobster. 6 of these units in the warehouse.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 20, 2015)

Filling this up in the next couple weeks. Clone game on.

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 20, 2015)

Th


Merlin34 said:


> Reminds me of a lobster. 6 of these units in the warehouse.
> 
> Colorado


thats balling. I don't think you'll have any smell issues with that set up.


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 24, 2015)

450 315s.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 24, 2015)

And so it begins. My Thanks to @homebrew420 for a nice selection of genetics.

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 24, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> 450 315s.
> 
> Colorado


Looking great man. Do you prefer the wing hood for the 315s? How much space are those covering?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 24, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> And so it begins. My Thanks to @homebrew420 for a nice selection of genetics.
> 
> Colorado





Merlin34 said:


> And so it begins. My Thanks to @homebrew420 for a nice selection of genetics.
> 
> Colorado


What are you popping?


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 24, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Looking great man. Do you prefer the wing hood for the 315s? How much space are those covering?


Eh, I think if I had them at home I'd rather have Sustainable Growth Technologies hoods. Here I don't think it matters as much due to the number of lights in the rooms. The wings might be better for cross lighting.

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 24, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Eh, I think if I had them at home I'd rather have Sustainable Growth Technologies hoods. Here I don't think it matters as much due to the number of lights in the rooms. The wings might be better for cross lighting.
> 
> Colorado


I'm about to pop star hoe 14er special and cherry tang


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 24, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> What are you popping?


The line up...

From @homebrew420 there's Tangerine Sandies, Mag-Ma, Pyromancy, Mazar-I-Sharif, Snowden, WiTa, HMS Tahoe, and Captain Jack. I have BCs Grapefruit, and one called Jack Fruit as well. That's it for seeds, the rest are coming as clones from another grow our company owns. Those being Flo, Animal Cookies, Hindu Kush, Green Crack (dumbest name), Peacemaker, and Blue Dream.

So... That's my line up to start with, I'll change as needed after I see which girls like our style and which don't.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 24, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> I'm about to pop star hoe 14er special and cherry tang


I've heard good things about that Cherry Tang.

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 24, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> The line up...
> 
> From @homebrew420 there's Tangerine Sandies, Mag-Ma, Pyromancy, Mazar-I-Sharif, Snowden, WiTa, HMS Tahoe, and Captain Jack. I have BCs Grapefruit, and one called Jack Fruit as well. That's it for seeds, the rest are coming as clones from another grow our company owns. Those being Flo, Animal Cookies, Hindu Kush, Green Crack (dumbest name), Peacemaker, and Blue Dream.
> 
> ...


Nice. I'm looking forward to seeing what you get out of those. I also have tangerine sandies but not planing on poping them right away.


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 24, 2015)

Exciting times... I's dotted any t's crossed. Time to grow.

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 24, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> I've heard good things about that Cherry Tang.
> 
> Colorado


Hell ya that cherry D is s beast.


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 24, 2015)

Flo, Animal Cookies, Blue Dream, Hindu Kush, Peacemaker, and Green Crack.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 25, 2015)

Multiplication...

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Sep 25, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Multiplication...
> 
> Colorado


Nice set up


----------



## augusto1 (Sep 25, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> 450 315s.
> 
> Colorado


How many feet are the lights installed from the floor?, Very nice and clean setup. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 26, 2015)

augusto1 said:


> How many feet are the lights installed from the floor?, Very nice and clean setup. Thanks in advance.


They can be raised up to 9 feet. bulb distance to floor. I would have liked for them to be able to be raised to 10, but unistrut comes in 10 foot lengths....

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 1, 2015)

Some fresh new stuff...

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 1, 2015)

Multiplying

Colorado


----------



## elkamino (Oct 1, 2015)

Rad! Thanks for taking the time to update your grow here, I'd love to see what you're doing in person...


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 1, 2015)

Glad you're enjoying the thread. I'll try to update when I can. @elkamino

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 1, 2015)

60% energy savings on lighting. Less watts, better spectrum. Philips 315s...

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 6, 2015)

Growing strong.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 6, 2015)

The first clones hit coco yesterday. 

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 7, 2015)

14 days from planting the seeds

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 7, 2015)

Pyromancy by @homebrew420 14 days from dropping the seeds in a hole and watering.

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 7, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Pyromancy by @homebrew420 14 days from dropping the seeds in a hole and watering.
> 
> Colorado


What's the cross on that?


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 9, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> What's the cross on that?


Its Magik x Fire OG bx

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 9, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Its Magik x Fire OG bx
> 
> Colorado


Sounds tasty. I know home brew has put a lot of work into that Magik.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Oct 9, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> 60% energy savings on lighting. Less watts, better spectrum. Philips 315s...
> 
> Colorado


What you pulling off the 315s?


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 11, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> What you pulling off the 315s?


You should pull what you would with a 1000 watt hps.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 11, 2015)

More everyday. Lots of work to be done to fill her up...

Colorado


----------



## Alienwidow (Oct 11, 2015)

Looks great. Its going to be beautiful. I was reading a couple pages back that you thing the name green crack is the stupidest name ever....i couldnt agree more and i was talking with someone else the other day about the same thing. I hope you keep updates coming because its really looking like this is going to be epic. Subbed.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Oct 12, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> You should pull what you would with a 1000 watt hps.
> 
> Colorado


I pulled right under 3 per last round. I'm having my doubts they will replace a DE 1000w. Maybe 2 of them from what I have seen.


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 12, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> I pulled right under 3 per last round. I'm having my doubts they will replace a DE 1000w. Maybe 2 of them from what I have seen.


Most people don't pull 3 per 1000. So yea, it would be a 2 for 1. You'd still be saving $. 

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 12, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Looks great. Its going to be beautiful. I was reading a couple pages back that you thing the name green crack is the stupidest name ever....i couldnt agree more and i was talking with someone else the other day about the same thing. I hope you keep updates coming because its really looking like this is going to be epic. Subbed.


Yea, I don't like cannabis being connected with hard drugs. That's what we are fighting against, not encouraging. 

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 12, 2015)

Mutant Captain Jack x Grapefruit. I guess it topped itself...

Colorado


----------



## Alienwidow (Oct 12, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Yea, I don't like cannabis being connected with hard drugs. That's what we are fighting against, not encouraging.
> 
> Colorado


Hard drugs are the devil. Green crack can suck my crack. Good strain but maybe a revamp would be in order. Howz about green lantern, green pristine, green machine, emerald hardlock, idk, anything but Cracker Barrel bud lol.


----------



## Alienwidow (Oct 12, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Mutant Captain Jack x Grapefruit. I guess it topped itself...
> 
> Colorado


Oh man that things gonna have shit leaves all the way.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Oct 12, 2015)

Amazing.


----------



## Alienwidow (Oct 12, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Amazing.


Hey i brought some grilled bacon wrapped two cheese stuffed jalepenos, you guys want some? This is going to be an entertaining grow.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Oct 12, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Hard drugs are the devil. Green crack can suck my crack. Good strain but maybe a revamp would be in order. Howz about green lantern, green pristine, green machine, emerald hardlock, idk, anything but Cracker Barrel bud lol.


When I was in NorCal everyone referred to green crack as "lilikoi".


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 13, 2015)

Transplanted the seedlings to 1 gallon warrior pots yesterday. They took it well.

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 13, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Transplanted the seedlings to 1 gallon warrior pots yesterday. They took it well.
> 
> Colorado


Nice and healthy. Can't wait to see what phenos you get out of those.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 13, 2015)

Are those under a 315 yet or just a t5?


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 13, 2015)

They've been under 315s since the first true set of leaves developed. No need for t5s with 315s. The only lights in this grow besides 315s are 4 foot single bulb t5s over clones.

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 13, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> They've been under 315s since the first true set of leaves developed. No need for t5s with 315s. The only lights in this grow besides 315s are 4 foot single bulb t5s over clones.
> 
> Colorado


I've been veging my rooted clones under t5s for 10 to 14 days then switching to the 315s.


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 16, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> I've been veging my rooted clones under t5s for 10 to 14 days then switching to the 315s.


I guess I don't see the need to use different spectrums when I can light a whole room with 96 CRI light.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 16, 2015)

HMS Tahoe. 3 weeks old.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 16, 2015)

Same HMS Tahoe

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 16, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> I guess I don't see the need to use different spectrums when I can light a whole room with 96 CRI light.
> 
> Colorado


I hear that. I didn't realize how early you could put small plants under those. How far away are you keeping the lights that early?


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 16, 2015)

3+ feet. About 5000 foot candles.

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 16, 2015)

Did you pop those tangerine sandies?


----------



## kiwipaulie (Oct 16, 2015)

wow, just wow, this is amazing. do you top your plants or just let them grow naturally


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 17, 2015)

kiwipaulie said:


> wow, just wow, this is amazing. do you top your plants or just let them grow naturally


Multiple toppings for sure.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 17, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Oh man that things gonna have shit leaves all the way.


Actually it's doing okay. I topped it a couple days ago.

Colorado


----------



## fourtwentylol (Oct 17, 2015)

Amazing, why do you top instead of FIM? Just curious if you have a shape in mind, or if it just does less stunting?


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 17, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Did you pop those tangerine sandies?


Yuppers, I'll post a pic in the next couple days. Ment to take one today for ya.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 17, 2015)

fourtwentylol said:


> Amazing, why do you top instead of FIM? Just curious if you have a shape in mind, or if it just does less stunting?


Not necessarily shape, but height. I want every major branch as close as possible in height at flip. 

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 17, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Yuppers, I'll post a pic in the next couple days. Ment to take one today for ya.
> 
> Colorado


Nice man I can't wait to see what you get. I hope the gsc adds more structure to the tangerine kush.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Oct 17, 2015)

Hey Merlin...how many people in addition to you are involved in the daily management of the operation? I'm just trying to get a handle on the scale and scope.


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Hey Merlin...how many people in addition to you are involved in the daily management of the operation? I'm just trying to get a handle on the scale and scope.


When we are at full blast in about 6 months we'll have somewhere around 20 employees, from growers, trim room employees, compliance specialists, and janitorial. Could be more, could be less, but I figure 20ish.

Colorado


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Oct 17, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> When we are at full blast in about 6 months we'll have somewhere around 20 employees, from growers, trim room employees, compliance specialists, and janitorial. Could be more, could be less, but I figure 20ish.
> 
> Colorado


Cool...thanks.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Oct 17, 2015)

Are you privy to the numbers for this operation? Figure if you're getting a good deal on the space...maybe $6 per sq/ft per year so that's $300K. You mentioned $15K a month for electricity so that's another $180K. Maybe a mil in payroll excluding the owners and investors and all of the other stuff like insurance and profit sharing.

How many lights did you say you have....500 ish @$500 each? That's a cool $250K upfront. Figure what for annual supplies...maybe $50K?

After say the first year, what is the anticipated gross revenue annually?

HDS


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 17, 2015)

Well let's see...

There's no rent, we bought the building. Payroll, I think you're over, but I dont know for sure. There's 1200 lights... Supplies, you're probably close.

I do know that if I do my job right the yearly + initial expenses are paid for in about three to four months of full swing harvests... 

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Are you privy to the numbers for this operation? Figure if you're getting a good deal on the space...maybe $6 per sq/ft per year so that's $300K. You mentioned $15K a month for electricity so that's another $180K. Maybe a mil in payroll excluding the owners and investors and all of the other stuff like insurance and profit sharing.
> 
> How many lights did you say you have....500 ish @$500 each? That's a cool $250K upfront. Figure what for annual supplies...maybe $50K?
> 
> ...


And if your getting $6 a square foot for warehouse space in Colorado you're getting a great deal.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 17, 2015)

And, sorry man, I prefer not to project revenue. But you can do some math and get close probably.

Colorado


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Oct 17, 2015)

Fair enough. I'm not in CO and so I don't know figures out there....just curious. Where I'm at, $6 can be had but that is also a good deal.

Well, you're doing what I want to be doing so Kudo's to you! I wish you nothing but the best and I'll be watching your posts with an element of envy


----------



## Path of Light (Oct 17, 2015)

nice grow lots of people will be happy


----------



## Alienwidow (Oct 18, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Actually it's doing okay. I topped it a couple days ago.
> 
> Colorado


Not bad, its still doin the triples but it looks good.


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 24, 2015)

Tangerine Sandies. (GSC x Tangerine Kush) Easy to pick out the GSC dominant ones...

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 24, 2015)

The mutant two headed Jack Fruit. (Captain Jack x Grapefruit)

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 24, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Tangerine Sandies. (GSC x Tangerine Kush) Easy to pick out the GSC dominant ones...
> 
> Colorado


Looking nice and healthy. Good work


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mag-Ma (M.U.D. x Fire OG)

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 25, 2015)

Slowly but surely they're multiplying.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 25, 2015)

Looking for keepers...

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 25, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Mag-Ma (M.U.D. x Fire OG)
> 
> Colorado





Merlin34 said:


> Looking for keepers...
> 
> Colorado


its cool to see you poping all these packs. Not many people have ran these strains so I'm excited to see what you find.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 25, 2015)

Dude, dude. you are the fucking man and my idol !!!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 25, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Looking for keepers...
> 
> Colorado


I would think with this type of op you would just roll with tried and proven cuts. Its cool you're popping beans and pheno hunting...seems like you have enough space to pheno hunt and keep a few moms...hahah


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dividedsky said:


> I would think with this type of op you would just roll with tried and proven cuts. Its cool you're popping beans and pheno hunting...seems like you have enough space to pheno hunt and keep a few moms...hahah


We have tried and true for sure, and yep, plenty of space to have some fun with new stuff as well.

Colorado


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 25, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> We have tried and true for sure, and yep, plenty of space to have some fun with new stuff as well.
> 
> Colorado


If you don't mind me asking... how many people does it take to man this op? I know of someone starting a legal warehouse grow in RI. Much love from the east coast man.


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 25, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> When we are at full blast in about 6 months we'll have somewhere around 20 employees, from growers, trim room employees, compliance specialists, and janitorial. Could be more, could be less, but I figure 20ish.
> 
> Colorado


There ya go...

Colorado


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 25, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> There ya go...
> 
> Colorado


I'm lazy, should have read through..


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 25, 2015)

I'll send you cuts of this. Fill your one of 8000sq ft bloom rooms with this slob. Haha


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 29, 2015)

Grapefruit, a classic.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 30, 2015)

Time to sex em...

Colorado


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 30, 2015)

Great respect to you and wish you good luck in your endeavours; but why turn on ALL the lights so early on?


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 30, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Great respect to you and wish you good luck in your endeavours; but why turn on ALL the lights so early on?


Honestly... Ha! Cause the plumbers forgot to open the gas valves to the heaters that are 20 feet in the air. Got a bit cold at night, was heating with lights.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 30, 2015)

HMS Tahoe (MS Cali Haze x Tahoe OG) by @homebrew420

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 1, 2015)

Mag-Ma (M.U.D. x Fire OG) by @homebrew420

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Nov 1, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Mag-Ma (M.U.D. x Fire OG) by @homebrew420
> 
> Colorado


Looks perfect. I bet that's gonna be super loud. Have you seen it finished before?


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 1, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Looks perfect. I bet that's gonna be super loud. Have you seen it finished before?


Nope, I don't know if anyone has...

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 1, 2015)

Filling out nicely.

Colorado


----------



## ÉsÇ420PoT™ (Nov 1, 2015)

Man... All I gotta say, is I'm Just jealous... Lol!! This right here has always been my dream, but I'm at the bottom of the ladder, expanding to a more profitable level inevitably. However I'm in CA, and it's not as easy as it is in Colorado, we have a lot of fees and regulations to follow due to it not being legal here yet. At least not for recreational use. I see Sooo many people in Colorado just wasaaay over doing it... This is why I am jealous... Because it's going to get to the point to where people who grow to this extent are going to end up monopolizing... Thus, leaving any other growers trying to make a living aren't going to stand s chance when people 2 states over are flooding the entire U.S... You guys in Colorado are subconsciously becoming a monopolizing corporation.. Which is completely against what I believe in... At least as far as medical and recreational use goes... Its for me about sharing a passion and helping those in need. While sure, turning a bit of a profit. But this?! I mean waaay over kill... There is literally no need to have a grow of this caliber. With that said I bid you my opinions and feelings, which I'm sure I'll get ridiculed left and right over. And by your responses you seem to be very stuck up and cocky, so I gues that explains your reasoning and mentality pretty well. With that said good riddance! I will not respond to anyone's responses on this matter or return to this thread. And honestly am not sure why I wasted my type texting this, but I just had to vent that for my own accord I suppose. Good riddance!


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Nov 1, 2015)

ÉsÇ420PoT™ said:


> Man... All I gotta say, is I'm Just jealous... Lol!! This right here has always been my dream, but I'm at the bottom of the ladder, expanding to a more profitable level inevitably. However I'm in CA, and it's not as easy as it is in Colorado, we have a lot of fees and regulations to follow due to it not being legal here yet. At least not for recreational use. I see Sooo many people in Colorado just wasaaay over doing it... This is why I am jealous... Because it's going to get to the point to where people who grow to this extent are going to end up monopolizing... Thus, leaving any other growers trying to make a living aren't going to stand s chance when people 2 states over are flooding the entire U.S... You guys in Colorado are subconsciously becoming a monopolizing corporation.. Which is completely against what I believe in... At least as far as medical and recreational use goes... Its for me about sharing a passion and helping those in need. While sure, turning a bit of a profit. But this?! I mean waaay over kill... There is literally no need to have a grow of this caliber. With that said I bid you my opinions and feelings, which I'm sure I'll get ridiculed left and right over. And by your responses you seem to be very stuck up and cocky, so I gues that explains your reasoning and mentality pretty well. With that said good riddance! I will not respond to anyone's responses on this matter or return to this thread. And honestly am not sure why I wasted my type texting this, but I just had to vent that for my own accord I suppose. Good riddance!


What the fuck?


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 1, 2015)

What a jealous dick.


----------



## 6ixclouds (Nov 1, 2015)

Crazy! This absolutely amazing. One day... lol god damn do I ever hope my country actually ends up legalizing.
This shit is gorgeous man. Dream fuel right there. Thank you very much for sharing your operation, watching the hell out of this.


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 1, 2015)

ÉsÇ420PoT™ said:


> Man... All I gotta say, is I'm Just jealous... Lol!! This right here has always been my dream, but I'm at the bottom of the ladder, expanding to a more profitable level inevitably. However I'm in CA, and it's not as easy as it is in Colorado, we have a lot of fees and regulations to follow due to it not being legal here yet. At least not for recreational use. I see Sooo many people in Colorado just wasaaay over doing it... This is why I am jealous... Because it's going to get to the point to where people who grow to this extent are going to end up monopolizing... Thus, leaving any other growers trying to make a living aren't going to stand s chance when people 2 states over are flooding the entire U.S... You guys in Colorado are subconsciously becoming a monopolizing corporation.. Which is completely against what I believe in... At least as far as medical and recreational use goes... Its for me about sharing a passion and helping those in need. While sure, turning a bit of a profit. But this?! I mean waaay over kill... There is literally no need to have a grow of this caliber. With that said I bid you my opinions and feelings, which I'm sure I'll get ridiculed left and right over. And by your responses you seem to be very stuck up and cocky, so I gues that explains your reasoning and mentality pretty well. With that said good riddance! I will not respond to anyone's responses on this matter or return to this thread. And honestly am not sure why I wasted my type texting this, but I just had to vent that for my own accord I suppose. Good riddance!


Wow... Have a nice day.

Colorado


----------



## Path of Light (Nov 1, 2015)

ÉsÇ420PoT™ said:


> Man... All I gotta say, is I'm Just jealous... Lol!! This right here has always been my dream, but I'm at the bottom of the ladder, expanding to a more profitable level inevitably. However I'm in CA, and it's not as easy as it is in Colorado, we have a lot of fees and regulations to follow due to it not being legal here yet. At least not for recreational use. I see Sooo many people in Colorado just wasaaay over doing it... This is why I am jealous... Because it's going to get to the point to where people who grow to this extent are going to end up monopolizing... Thus, leaving any other growers trying to make a living aren't going to stand s chance when people 2 states over are flooding the entire U.S... You guys in Colorado are subconsciously becoming a monopolizing corporation.. Which is completely against what I believe in... At least as far as medical and recreational use goes... Its for me about sharing a passion and helping those in need. While sure, turning a bit of a profit. But this?! I mean waaay over kill... There is literally no need to have a grow of this caliber. With that said I bid you my opinions and feelings, which I'm sure I'll get ridiculed left and right over. And by your responses you seem to be very stuck up and cocky, so I gues that explains your reasoning and mentality pretty well. With that said good riddance! I will not respond to anyone's responses on this matter or return to this thread. And honestly am not sure why I wasted my type texting this, but I just had to vent that for my own accord I suppose. Good riddance!


Sure an peeps like u need 2 just go have u some mexican dirtweed because thats all u deserve.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 1, 2015)

Path of Light said:


> Sure an peeps like u need 2 just go have u some mexican dirtweed because thats all u deserve.View attachment 3533738


Wait until he sees what the rich bastards in OH are going to do. 10 farms only. All owned by super rich jerks including Nick Lachey whoever the hell he is. All OH stores would be forced to buy from 1 of the 10 farms.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 1, 2015)

ÉsÇ420PoT™ said:


> Man... All I gotta say, is I'm Just jealous... Lol!! This right here has always been my dream, but I'm at the bottom of the ladder, expanding to a more profitable level inevitably. However I'm in CA, and it's not as easy as it is in Colorado, we have a lot of fees and regulations to follow due to it not being legal here yet. At least not for recreational use. I see Sooo many people in Colorado just wasaaay over doing it... This is why I am jealous... Because it's going to get to the point to where people who grow to this extent are going to end up monopolizing... Thus, leaving any other growers trying to make a living aren't going to stand s chance when people 2 states over are flooding the entire U.S... You guys in Colorado are subconsciously becoming a monopolizing corporation.. Which is completely against what I believe in... At least as far as medical and recreational use goes... Its for me about sharing a passion and helping those in need. While sure, turning a bit of a profit. But this?! I mean waaay over kill... There is literally no need to have a grow of this caliber. With that said I bid you my opinions and feelings, which I'm sure I'll get ridiculed left and right over. And by your responses you seem to be very stuck up and cocky, so I gues that explains your reasoning and mentality pretty well. With that said good riddance! I will not respond to anyone's responses on this matter or return to this thread. And honestly am not sure why I wasted my type texting this, but I just had to vent that for my own accord I suppose. Good riddance!


Move your sniveling ass to Alaska or to Colorado or STFU.


----------



## Path of Light (Nov 1, 2015)

hotrodharley said:


> Wait until he sees what the rich bastards in OH are going to do. 10 farms only. All owned by super rich jerks including Nick Lachey whoever the hell he is. All OH stores would be forced to buy from 1 of the 10 farms.


the road to legalization isnt easy or perfect,not cool with only 10 farms for the state.one could only hope they will growing so killer medicine.better to just grow your own.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 2, 2015)

Path of Light said:


> the road to legalization isnt easy or perfect,not cool with only 10 farms for the state.one could only hope they will growing so killer medicine.better to just grow your own.


Alaska - they followed the same paths after legalizing as Colorado including limiting us now to only 6 plants PER HOUSEHOLD! Not per adult but per residence. That sucks. Limited grower - under 500 squares of grow space and the license for 1 year is $1000. Also 24/7 video surveillance of the entire operation - no blind spots allowed - with the feed to the state. To "prevent diversion". Over 500 it's $5000 and these are per year. All products must be tested by a certified lab and all retail goes through a retail front owned by another entity.

There ain't no free lunch and no easy or cheap ones either. It seems all roses to somebody outside looking in until you actually get involved and are subject to a ton of bullshit.

Additionally - go to Colorado and try to find the buildings now to do something like this in. Moneyed folks from the outside rushed in and even shit apartments now are like California prices while actual jobs pay shit! In my career in medicine I lived and worked in Colorado all over from Durango in the southwest (expensive as hell in 1980 when I lived there ) to the San Luis Valley in South Central and allover the Front Range.Only the SLV was affordable because it is farming and farming and farming. Millions of acres of potatoes and grain farms. A big weekend there is going over to Alamosa (called "Moosie" by all Colorado natives) and go to a movie!The Front Range has always been high dollar and now?

That Californian needs to move there where it's cheap and easy, eh?


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 2, 2015)

Yea, I thought it was funny when he said it's so easy in Colorado. Shit, it took us over a year to jump through all the governmental hoops and build out the building. Oh well, more pics to come, and enjoy the thread.

Colorado


----------



## Path of Light (Nov 2, 2015)

suppose your limit is 6 plants per household & your a great grower & pull 1 -1.5 lbs will they harass u for that?


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 2, 2015)

Path of Light said:


> suppose your limit is 6 plants per household & your a great grower & pull 1 -1.5 lbs will they harass u for that?


Nope, grow trees! Colorado is stem count. 3 veg, 3 in flower per person. A lot of places have a max of 12 per home, so plants for two people. But that's up to local ordinances.

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Nov 2, 2015)

ÉsÇ420PoT™ said:


> Man... All I gotta say, is I'm Just jealous... Lol!! This right here has always been my dream, but I'm at the bottom of the ladder, expanding to a more profitable level inevitably. However I'm in CA, and it's not as easy as it is in Colorado, we have a lot of fees and regulations to follow due to it not being legal here yet. At least not for recreational use. I see Sooo many people in Colorado just wasaaay over doing it... This is why I am jealous... Because it's going to get to the point to where people who grow to this extent are going to end up monopolizing... Thus, leaving any other growers trying to make a living aren't going to stand s chance when people 2 states over are flooding the entire U.S... You guys in Colorado are subconsciously becoming a monopolizing corporation.. Which is completely against what I believe in... At least as far as medical and recreational use goes... Its for me about sharing a passion and helping those in need. While sure, turning a bit of a profit. But this?! I mean waaay over kill... There is literally no need to have a grow of this caliber. With that said I bid you my opinions and feelings, which I'm sure I'll get ridiculed left and right over. And by your responses you seem to be very stuck up and cocky, so I gues that explains your reasoning and mentality pretty well. With that said good riddance! I will not respond to anyone's responses on this matter or return to this thread. And honestly am not sure why I wasted my type texting this, but I just had to vent that for my own accord I suppose. Good riddance!





ÉsÇ420PoT™ said:


> Man... All I gotta say, is I'm Just jealous... Lol!! This right here has always been my dream, but I'm at the bottom of the ladder, expanding to a more profitable level inevitably. However I'm in CA, and it's not as easy as it is in Colorado, we have a lot of fees and regulations to follow due to it not being legal here yet. At least not for recreational use. I see Sooo many people in Colorado just wasaaay over doing it... This is why I am jealous... Because it's going to get to the point to where people who grow to this extent are going to end up monopolizing... Thus, leaving any other growers trying to make a living aren't going to stand s chance when people 2 states over are flooding the entire U.S... You guys in Colorado are subconsciously becoming a monopolizing corporation.. Which is completely against what I believe in... At least as far as medical and recreational use goes... Its for me about sharing a passion and helping those in need. While sure, turning a bit of a profit. But this?! I mean waaay over kill... There is literally no need to have a grow of this caliber. With that said I bid you my opinions and feelings, which I'm sure I'll get ridiculed left and right over. And by your responses you seem to be very stuck up and cocky, so I gues that explains your reasoning and mentality pretty well. With that said good riddance! I will not respond to anyone's responses on this matter or return to this thread. And honestly am not sure why I wasted my type texting this, but I just had to vent that for my own accord I suppose. Good riddance!


i lived in nor cal for 6 years and to me you just seem butt hurt that your not the only state any more leading the way in the cannsbis industry. If your really from ca then you should know how much those farmers out there produce and how long they have been doing it for. Northern ca can supply the whole country with outdoor/ghouse if they have a good season and that's just from medical growers not medical dispensaries. so flooding the entire us is what ca has done since the late 80s early 90s not co. How much do you really know? I Have a feeling you are young and inexperienced by the way your talking.


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 2, 2015)

So long shitty water... Whole facility R/O unit. 7000 gallons a day capacity.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 2, 2015)

Another couple of weeks and I'll flip these. So far 30 females and 3 males from non femmed seeds. Got about 50 more to sex. I'll take that ratio!

Colorado


----------



## cannilove420 (Nov 2, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Pics of the build out... Veg room 1
> 
> Colorado


Merrlin34 new to the site saw your pics looks amazing!!! Do you use the same watering system for the veg and flower?


----------



## cannilove420 (Nov 2, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> So long shitty water... Whole facility R/O unit. 7000 gallons a day capacity.
> 
> Colorado


Beast Mode!!!


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 2, 2015)

cannilove420 said:


> Merrlin34 new to the site saw your pics looks amazing!!! Do you use the same watering system for the veg and flower?


Two separated irrigation systems. One for veg with 4 zones, one for flower with ten zones. Pic is of the flower plumbing when it wasn't quite done yet.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 3, 2015)

Root porn... The plants love these warrior pots.

Colorado


----------



## elkamino (Nov 3, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Root porn... The plants love these warrior pots.
> 
> Colorado


I've not seen those warrior pots before, thanks for the tip. Get a shot of roots inside the cone? I'm curious to compare root density in that cone compared to the outside perimeter of the pot...


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 3, 2015)

elkamino said:


> I've not seen those warrior pots before, thanks for the tip. Get a shot of roots inside the cone? I'm curious to compare root density in that cone compared to the outside perimeter of the pot...


Naw, I didn't think to take a pic inside the cone. Got more transplanting to do though and I'll post a pic for ya.

Colorado


----------



## Geebs (Nov 5, 2015)

Let's see some updated shots Merlin! Your setup is awesome, love to see what your ladies look like now... Be back later!


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 5, 2015)

Flo...

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 5, 2015)

Grapefruit...

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 5, 2015)

HMS Tahoe...

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 5, 2015)

elkamino said:


> I've not seen those warrior pots before, thanks for the tip. Get a shot of roots inside the cone? I'm curious to compare root density in that cone compared to the outside perimeter of the pot...


Inside view of the rootball in warrior pots.

Colorado


----------



## elkamino (Nov 5, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Inside view of the rootball in warrior pots.
> 
> Colorado


THANKS! 

I'm a smartpot guy, but miss the rigidity of hard-sided pots so these are intriguing. Looks like there's enough roots inside the cone to justify the addl container cost. Think the loss of medium is worth it?


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 5, 2015)

elkamino said:


> THANKS!
> 
> I'm a smartpot guy, but miss the rigidity of hard-sided pots so these are intriguing. Looks like there's enough roots inside the cone to justify the addl container cost. Think the loss of medium is worth it?


Yea, I used smartpots for a while. These seem like an overall upgrade, and not ridiculously expensive. I'm not worried about the 1/2 gallon of lost coco. You can grow 6 foot plants in these 3 gallons if you water right.

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Nov 5, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Yea, I used smartpots for a while. These seem like an overall upgrade, and not ridiculously expensive. I'm not worried about the 1/2 gallon of lost coco. You can grow 6 foot plants in these 3 gallons if you water right.
> 
> Colorado


Are you gonna be on a drip eventually? If not what's your plan for watering?


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 5, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Are you gonna be on a drip eventually? If not what's your plan for watering?


Yep, everything but small veg plants will be on drip. Multiple small feedings a day.

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Nov 5, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Yep, everything but small veg plants will be on drip. Multiple small feedings a day.
> 
> Colorado


Ya that's what I do. I wait until there's a decent root structure then put them on the drip


----------



## Sire Killem All (Nov 5, 2015)

@Merlin34 looking damn nice, been waiting on this thread. Been watching u leak pics on all these ppl trying to shit on the Over the top grows. Cant wait to see the 315`s bloom. Been wanting to flip from these hot HIDs.


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 5, 2015)

Sire Killem All said:


> @Merlin34 looking damn nice, been waiting on this thread. Been watching u leak pics on all these ppl trying to shit on the Over the top grows. Cant wait to see the 315`s bloom. Been wanting to flip from these hot HIDs.


Thanks. Ditch the HIDs. The 315s hands down kick their asses. Waaaaay better production, plant health and buds.

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Nov 5, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Thanks. Ditch the HIDs. The 315s hands down kick their asses. Waaaaay better production, plant health and buds.
> 
> Colorado


Game changer


----------



## Gibbz2.0 (Nov 6, 2015)

What is a 315 exactly?


----------



## innerG (Nov 6, 2015)

Gibbz2.0 said:


> What is a 315 exactly?


https://www.sunlightsupply.com/shop/bycategory/lec-lep-led/


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Nov 6, 2015)

Gibbz2.0 said:


> What is a 315 exactly?


Also check out sustainablegt.com


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 6, 2015)

innerG said:


> https://www.sunlightsupply.com/shop/bycategory/lec-lep-led/


Careful with sunlight supply lights. I've heard they don't have Phillips ballasts and there for do not fire the 315s to their full potential. Don't know if that's fact though. Never opened up a Sun system case.

Colorado


----------



## innerG (Nov 6, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Careful with sunlight supply lights. I've heard they don't have Phillips ballasts and there for do not fire the 315s to their full potential. Don't know if that's fact though. Never opened up a Sun system case.


Ah - I've never had one, I just knew that they made them so I posted their URL


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 6, 2015)

600 or so. We started with 6 mother plants about 5 weeks ago. 1200 plants now in veg counting clones and potted plants. I'd say we've done well so far.

Colorado


----------



## Gibbz2.0 (Nov 6, 2015)

One day I hope my state will legalize...this is amazing man, mad props


----------



## Gibbz2.0 (Nov 6, 2015)

+rep


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 6, 2015)

Getting the nutes dialed in with the r/o water.

Colorado


----------



## Gibbz2.0 (Nov 6, 2015)

Does all your veg get the same nute water and all your flowering get different nutes?


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 6, 2015)

Gibbz2.0 said:


> Does all your veg get the same nute water and all your flowering get different nutes?


Pretty much 2 basic formulas, veg and flower. Just different ppms depending on the growth stage, with a few extra organic goodies on occasion, kelp extract and humics.

Colorado


----------



## verticalgrow (Nov 6, 2015)

g'day Merlin,
are u using 315 930 or 942 bulb? I heard both bulbs can grow a full crop start to finish


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 7, 2015)

verticalgrow said:


> g'day Merlin,
> are u using 315 930 or 942 bulb? I heard both bulbs can grow a full crop start to finish


Don't know the numbers, but we use the single jacketed 315.

Colorado


----------



## dbkick (Nov 7, 2015)

here's the difference. On the right is the 4250 kelvin lamp, on the left is the 3100 kelvin lamp.


----------



## dbkick (Nov 7, 2015)

oh sorry about the huge photo in the middle of your thread, I thought I had it thumbnailed.
Nice grow by the way , I think I may have worked for the company that did your hvac there.


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 7, 2015)

Its the right hand light. I can look tomorrow for the number, but it's the right hand bulb. Hmm... If you did hvac here we got a leak that needs fixed

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 7, 2015)

dbkick said:


> oh sorry about the huge photo in the middle of your thread, I thought I had it thumbnailed.
> Nice grow by the way , I think I may have worked for the company that did your hvac there.


And no worries on the photo, were all here to learn!

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 7, 2015)

But those both look double jacketed... So I'd say both are wrong actually 

Colorado


----------



## dbkick (Nov 7, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Its the right hand light. I can look tomorrow for the number, but it's the right hand bulb. Hmm... If you did hvac here we got a leak that needs fixed
> 
> Colorado


Used to work for. I quit that place a year ago


----------



## dbkick (Nov 7, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> But those both look double jacketed... So I'd say both are wrong actually
> 
> Colorado


As far as I know there are only the 930 and 942 so I dunno.


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 7, 2015)

http://www.lighting.philips.com/main/prof/lamps/high-intensity-discharge-lamps/ceramic-metal-halide/mastercolor-cdm-t-elite-med-wattage/928601164802_NA/product

Single jacket, 942, yep

Colorado


----------



## dbkick (Nov 7, 2015)

Man I can't believe I missed that one, thanks.
appears there's 2 types t12 and t9, I have t12 which does have two outer envelopes.


----------



## verticalgrow (Nov 8, 2015)

Thank-you gentlemen, which bulb is better? The T12 has UV and T9 doesn't and both bulbs have same voltage.


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 8, 2015)

verticalgrow said:


> Thank-you gentlemen, which bulb is better? The T12 has UV and T9 doesn't and both bulbs have same voltage.


They both have UV. I use the single jacket for less light loss through the glass.

Colorado


----------



## verticalgrow (Nov 8, 2015)

is the bulb with spring inside bulb the single jacket? what does single and double jacket mean?


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 8, 2015)

Single glass bulb = single jacket. Bulb with 2 layers of glass = double jacket.

Colorado


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Nov 8, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Careful with sunlight supply lights. I've heard they don't have Phillips ballasts and there for do not fire the 315s to their full potential. Don't know if that's fact though. Never opened up a Sun system case.
> 
> Colorado


I am so unimpressed by my sun system 315. To claim it can replace a 600 straight up, is a damn lie IMO. 
We have people coming into the hydro shop on a regular basis changing out 2 1000s for 3 315s and claiming the same weight. I've come to the conclusion it's not the light itself, it's the fact these people can now actually control their environment instead of fighting the 1000s. unfortunately as of right now, these lights have no place in my garden. 

The way I describe that light now, 400w growth rates with t5 node spacing.


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 8, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> I am so unimpressed by my sun system 315. To claim it can replace a 600 straight up, is a damn lie IMO.
> We have people coming into the hydro shop on a regular basis changing out 2 1000s for 3 315s and claiming the same weight. I've come to the conclusion it's not the light itself, it's the fact these people can now actually control their environment instead of fighting the 1000s. unfortunately as of right now, these lights have no place in my garden.
> 
> The way I describe that light now, 400w growth rates with t5 node spacing.


At one of our smaller grows we are consistently getting at minimum a pound a light, 1.5 to 2+ grams per watt. Minimum. We're pretty happy with that. We think we'll do even better at this facility just because of the shear volume of lights in our rooms, so much cross lighting.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 8, 2015)

Almost got veg a quarter full.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 8, 2015)

Tangerine Sandies (GSC forum x Tangerine Kush)

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 8, 2015)

Probably will flip my seed plants end of this week or next.

Colorado


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Nov 8, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> At one of our smaller grows we are consistently getting at minimum a pound a light, 1.5 to 2+ grams per watt. Minimum. We're pretty happy with that. We think we'll do even better at this facility just because of the shear volume of lights in our rooms, so much cross lighting.
> 
> Colorado


I too am pulling a lb from each, but barely. GPW wise I am doing the same as I was with DE 1000s. Slightly better GPW than what I used to do with a SE 600. For me I don't see any savings, just less production with a smaller power bill. I'll be doing another run or two with them, but need to get them to pull what my room was before for them to stay.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 8, 2015)

Gibbz2.0 said:


> What is a 315 exactly?


ya enlighten me also


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 8, 2015)

Dividedsky said:


> ya enlighten me also


Uh... I'd just read the last 20 or so posts and that would answer that question! Happy growing!

Colorado


----------



## Gibbz2.0 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hey from what I read I think this thing puts out less lumens compared to my 400watt. What's so special?


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 8, 2015)

Gibbz2.0 said:


> Hey from what I read I think this thing puts out less lumens compared to my 400watt. What's so special?


Light quality. 96 CRI

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 11, 2015)

WiFi (White Fire x Tahoe OG)

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 12, 2015)

Slowly getting this half of veg filled.

Colorado


----------



## TopDogTHC (Nov 12, 2015)

Looks perfect. Can't even really put the scale into perspective. All the best man


----------



## verticalgrow (Nov 12, 2015)

hey Merlin, are the ballast mounted on top of the light shade? if yes best idea eva
Also are all the pots going into tables and are u using blumats on each pot?
I seen the plumbing pawn but still don't understand the drainage system yet


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 14, 2015)

Mazar-I-Sharif, seeds direct from Afghanistan.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 14, 2015)

verticalgrow said:


> hey Merlin, are the ballast mounted on top of the light shade? if yes best idea eva
> Also are all the pots going into tables and are u using blumats on each pot?
> I seen the plumbing pawn but still don't understand the drainage system yet


Ballasts are on the hoods. Fresh transplants go in the trays. No blue mats, hand watered.

Colorado


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Nov 14, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Light quality. 96 CRI
> 
> Colorado


Why is CRI important? Ive googled this and couldnt find much information. Eye hortilux posted an article stating why CRI is irrelevant. Thanks for sharing your operation with us


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 14, 2015)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Why is CRI important? Ive googled this and couldnt find much information. Eye hortilux posted an article stating why CRI is irrelevant. Thanks for sharing your operation with us


Interesting that Hortilux says that. One of their selling points of their Blue Eye bulb is the high CRI level. Think of CRI as a measure of complete spectrum. Sunlight being a CRI of 100. So, the closer the CRI is to 100 the closer it is to natural sunlight. HPS is typically around mid 40s, a total lack of much of the spectrum. That being said there's lots of ways to measure light. This is just one, not the end all be all.

Colorado


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 14, 2015)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Why is CRI important? Ive googled this and couldnt find much information. Eye hortilux posted an article stating why CRI is irrelevant. Thanks for sharing your operation with us


I use 80 CRI HID bulbs and planning on changing to the 90 CRI CMH.
Eye Hortilux article was probably talking about PAR (micro moles). Yellow-orange light will produce more raw PAR, also our vision is more sensitive to that spectrum that's why HPS is used for street lighting, as well as for the efficiency. A higher CRI lamp of the same wattage will probably make less PAR light, but happier plants!

This is just as far as my brain can comprehend... I might be wrong so don't quote me on that!!


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah I found it kind of odd.

"Do your plants care about CRI? Only if they are buying carpet, shirts, or cars. Some horticulture lighting brands publish the CRI values. However, *CRI value has little to do with lamp spectrum or its ability to grow plants*."

http://www.eyehortilux.com/education-room/understanding-cri.aspx#sthash.1x9GEBhf.dpuf


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Nov 14, 2015)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Yeah I found it kind of odd.
> 
> "Do your plants care about CRI? Only if they are buying carpet, shirts, or cars. Some horticulture lighting brands publish the CRI values. However, *CRI value has little to do with lamp spectrum or its ability to grow plants*."
> 
> http://www.eyehortilux.com/education-room/understanding-cri.aspx#sthash.1x9GEBhf.dpuf


I'm not buying what Eye Hortilux is trying to sell here... are they saying it's a mere coincidence that high CRI light fixtures (be it LED or HID) are better at growing plants and have a more uniform spectrum?!

apologies for the hijacking


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 14, 2015)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> I'm not buying what Eye Hortilux is trying to sell here... are they saying it's a mere coincidence that high CRI light fixtures (be it LED or HID) are better at growing plants and have a more uniform spectrum?!


I guess I don't care what anyone says, the higher the CRI rating of lighting I've used the happier the plants are. I listen to the plants. Again, I'm not saying it's the end all be all, just that I've seen a direct correlation over a long career of growing cannabis.

Colorado


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Nov 15, 2015)

@grapefruitmarmalade No, they are saying that CRI is irrelevant, which is more than likely bs as we are supposed to mimic natural sunlight for optimal results. My guess why is because they want to continue selling HPS bulbs with low CRI.


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 15, 2015)

Getting there. Lots in 3 gallons.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 15, 2015)

Probably will flip my pheno hunt tomorrow.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 15, 2015)

Tangerine Sandies (GSC forum cut x Tangerine Kush)

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 15, 2015)

Flo

Colorado


----------



## verticalgrow (Nov 16, 2015)

g'day Merlin,
how many plants per light in bloom stage and what is the expected yield per plant?
Also, will the same pots be used for veg and flower?
Love the pics keep them coming.


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 16, 2015)

Flip day for my pheno hunt.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 16, 2015)

Seedlings getting flipped. Thanks to @homebrew420 for a lot of the gear.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 16, 2015)

verticalgrow said:


> g'day Merlin,
> how many plants per light in bloom stage and what is the expected yield per plant?
> Also, will the same pots be used for veg and flower?
> Love the pics keep them coming.


Same pots, 4 plants per light. Yields = financials, which I really won't get into. I'll give some specific plant yields down the line, but not expected averages.

Colorado


----------



## verticalgrow (Nov 16, 2015)

Thx Merlin,
how many weeks is veg time?


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 16, 2015)

verticalgrow said:


> Thx Merlin,
> how many weeks is veg time?


Depends on the strain, anywhere from 4-6 weeks.

Colorado


----------



## verticalgrow (Nov 16, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Depends on the strain, anywhere from 4-6 weeks.
> 
> Colorado


Thx Merlin,
Would a 5gal pot yield more then a 3gal pot with both having the same veg times?


----------



## borbor (Nov 18, 2015)

verticalgrow said:


> Thx Merlin,
> Would a 5gal pot yield more then a 3gal pot with both having the same veg times?


yup


----------



## borbor (Nov 18, 2015)

verticalgrow said:


> Thx borbor, did u ever get to try the 3100k cmh and how did the 4200k cmh go?


yeah the whole time I used the 4200 only for veg in the journal you're referring to I think (my first run with the a51s on the sides of the lamp) and then in flower I switched to the 3100k bulb. Ever since I got my 5x5 tent (after that journal, in my new current perpetual journal) I've been using two of the sunsystem lec 315s for flower side by side, one 3100k and one 4200k, Mostly been rotating plants so that newer ones are under 4200k and switch to 3100k in late flower, I figure that should help the trichs.


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 20, 2015)

Grapefruit, just starting her stretch. She's filling in nicely.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 20, 2015)

The pheno hunt, flipped to flower.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 20, 2015)

Lots of flavors...

Colorado


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 20, 2015)

Hello govna merlin, how things been cracking?


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 20, 2015)

Doing well Divided. Flipped those Tangerine Sandies. They're the far back left plants in the last pic. I'll get a good one of the six females and post it soon. Looks like 2-3 phenos, with 4 or 5 of one pheno and one that's totally different. @Dividedsky

Colorado


----------



## Sire Killem All (Nov 21, 2015)

@Merlin34 is it the shear number of lights you have the reason they can be raised so high above the plants?


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 21, 2015)

Sire Killem All said:


> @Merlin34 is it the shear number of lights you have the reason they can be raised so high above the plants?


Yup, the rooms are saturated. Even if you only ran a few I still would try to keep them at least 3 feet off the canopy. A lot of punch in a little package with 315s.

Colorado


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm thinking of picking up some Sannie's jackberry f4s, and also dynasty huckleberry space queen which is on sannies. Just don't have much room to be pheno hunting. I have some dj grape krush in the veg tent and that stuff is as slow as a snail in veg. I'll look through this thread and check some of what you have going maybe get a better idea of what beans to pick up. The next batch of seeds will be the last I'm popping for a while. Clones from here on out. Got a beast critical kush as a mom now. So need 1 or 2 more moms I like. Keep up the good work bro. Cheers


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 22, 2015)

WiTa (White Fire x Tahoe OG)

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 22, 2015)

Mazar-I-Sharif from seed throwing some extra leaves.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 24, 2015)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm thinking of picking up some Sannie's jackberry f4s, and also dynasty huckleberry space queen which is on sannies. Just don't have much room to be pheno hunting. I have some dj grape krush in the veg tent and that stuff is as slow as a snail in veg. I'll look through this thread and check some of what you have going maybe get a better idea of what beans to pick up. The next batch of seeds will be the last I'm popping for a while. Clones from here on out. Got a beast critical kush as a mom now. So need 1 or 2 more moms I like. Keep up the good work bro. Cheers


If you're in Colorado you can pick up a lot of the crosses I started from seed at 14er Holistics in Boulder. @homebrew420 is their breeder. Good folks at 14er for sure. I think their Facebook page has strain lists.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 26, 2015)

10 days into flower.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 26, 2015)

Growing well.

Colorado


----------



## apbx720 (Nov 28, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Mazar-I-Sharif from seed throwing some extra leaves.
> 
> Colorado


Ive noticed that before. What's it mean?


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 28, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> Ive noticed that before. What's it mean?


I asked the breeder, his response was that they can be a bit strange and don't worry about it... Other than that the plant is growing beautifully, so I'm going to do just that, ignore it.

Colorado


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Nov 28, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Keep grinding! You can do it if ya want. Keep watching this feed for more massive pics.
> 
> Colorado


Wa hoo! Time to lease a forklift.


----------



## GuySmilie (Nov 29, 2015)

Nice work Merlin. I have bought from 14er, love em. Happy reading this post and learning about one of the growing operations behind great products. 
I live in Colorado and am medical and have been searching for a good vendor for seeds of originals or old schools, instead of overseas. Can you share where you acquire your seeds from?


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 29, 2015)

GuySmilie said:


> Nice work Merlin. I have bought from 14er, love em. Happy reading this post and learning about one of the growing operations behind great products.
> I live in Colorado and am medical and have been searching for a good vendor for seeds of originals or old schools, instead of overseas. Can you share where you acquire your seeds from?


We're not growers for 14er, but we're growing out some of their seeds. Their head breeder @homebrew420 is a friend of mine. They just started selling seeds at their dispensary. I think 14ers Facebook page has a strain list. Lots of fun crosses!

Colorado


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 1, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> I asked the breeder, his response was that they can be a bit strange and don't worry about it... Other than that the plant is growing beautifully, so I'm going to do just that, ignore it.
> 
> Colorado


Same here lol havent seen any adverse affects so i ignore it. I attributed it to cold temps but my temps are only slightly cold-60's coldest. Keep up the good work bro! Im following right behind you lol!!


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 1, 2015)

Day 15 of the pheno hunt.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 1, 2015)

Mazar-I-Sharif. I hope this one is a keeper, much better structure than the others.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 1, 2015)

Pyromancy (Fire OG x Magik) Throwing the biggest flowers of the bunch at day 15.

Colorado


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 1, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Day 15 of the pheno hunt.
> 
> Colorado


One word- Healthy


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 5, 2015)

WiTa (White Fire x Tahoe OG)

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 6, 2015)

Pyromancy (Fire OG x Magik)

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 6, 2015)

20 days in.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 6, 2015)

20 days into flower. 11 strains.

Colorado


----------



## Sire Killem All (Dec 7, 2015)

@Merlin34 is avid, floramite, or forbid 4f approved for use on spidermites in Colo.? Bout to use one and wanted to see if they have researched it out there.


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 7, 2015)

All those products are banned. You'd fail your pesticide tests and be forced to destroy your crop.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 7, 2015)

190 more into flower. Animal Cookies, Hindu Skunk, Flo, Green Crack.

Colorado


----------



## vilify (Dec 9, 2015)

Love how clean you have that place set up. Along for the ride.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 9, 2015)

It's amazing how high up you can keep the lights.


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 9, 2015)

WiTa (White Fire x Tahoe OG)

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 9, 2015)

Captain Jack (Jamaican x Jack Herer)

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> It's amazing how high up you can keep the lights.


Yea, it's really all in the cross lighting. I'd probably run them a bit closer if they were in smaller rooms.

Colorado


----------



## vilify (Dec 10, 2015)

What was your deciding factor on the hood choice?


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 10, 2015)

vilify said:


> What was your deciding factor on the hood choice?


Honestly? The owner had already bought them when I was hired... That being said I do like the simplicity and the light spread off of them. All I was really concerned about was that they were 315s at the time I was hired to run the op.

Colorado


----------



## dbkick (Dec 10, 2015)

Excel basically bought those fixtures thru rebates though didn't they. At least the majority of the cost.


Merlin34 said:


> Honestly? The owner had already bought them when I was hired... That being said I do like the simplicity and the light spread off of them. All I was really concerned about was that they were 315s at the time I was hired to run the op.
> 
> Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 10, 2015)

dbkick said:


> Excel basically bought those fixtures thru rebates though didn't they. At least the majority of the cost.


We did get a rebate, but far from the majority of the cost. But the rebate brought the price down to a reasonable level for sure.

Colorado


----------



## dbkick (Dec 10, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> We did get a rebate, but far from the majority of the cost. But the rebate brought the price down to a reasonable level for sure.
> 
> Colorado


Thought it was like 4 bills a light, maybe there's a maximum number you can actually claim. But at 4 bills a light and the amount you purchased you'd think that would be the majority of cost for lights.


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 10, 2015)

dbkick said:


> Thought it was like 4 bills a light, maybe there's a maximum number you can actually claim. But at 4 bills a light and the amount you purchased you'd think that would be the majority of cost for lights.


If it was 4 bills a light they would have been buying them for us, yup... I don't know the exact number, but closer to 20-30% rebate.

Colorado


----------



## verticalgrow (Dec 11, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Honestly? The owner had already bought them when I was hired... That being said I do like the simplicity and the light spread off of them. All I was really concerned about was that they were 315s at the time I was hired to run the op.
> 
> Colorado


g'day Merlin,
what is ur fav light?
Also have you ever used LED?


----------



## vilify (Dec 11, 2015)

I had limited experience with the 315s before i quit working for the hydro shop. Do they actually perform as well as they claim? Most other cmh's ive had experience with could only follow through on quality but lacked far too much yield to make the compromise.


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 11, 2015)

verticalgrow said:


> g'day Merlin,
> what is ur fav light?
> Also have you ever used LED?


315s hands down. LEDs need to improve a lot before they're viable in large warehouses.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 11, 2015)

vilify said:


> I had limited experience with the 315s before i quit working for the hydro shop. Do they actually perform as well as they claim? Most other cmh's ive had experience with could only follow through on quality but lacked far too much yield to make the compromise.


315s out yield everything else at less wattage if used correctly.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 11, 2015)

vilify said:


> I had limited experience with the 315s before i quit working for the hydro shop. Do they actually perform as well as they claim? Most other cmh's ive had experience with could only follow through on quality but lacked far too much yield to make the compromise.


I used 860 watt cmhs for a while. Nice spectrum, not much punch though. Probably the magnetic ballast required to fire them is my theory on poor performance, though I have no idea if that's fact.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 12, 2015)

25 days in. 11 strains. Our test run looking for new genetics.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 12, 2015)

Testing... They all look nice, well, there's one potential loser so far out of 40

Colorado


----------



## elkamino (Dec 12, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Testing... They all look nice, well, there's one potential loser so far out of 40
> 
> Colorado


"Loser"? What do you mean?

Lookin great to me!


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 12, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> 315s out yield everything else at less wattage if used correctly.
> 
> Colorado


Would you get tighter stacked nodes and less stretch if the 315s were closer? Your plants look so healthy the way yr running em now. Would they not be as healthy w the lights closer? For some reason im yet to fig out, my plants seem to get rootbound really fast if i have the lights real close. Im in soil now but never had this prob in dwc hydro. My plants do awesome for 7-10days after transplant then slowly start to decline until i transplant again. Not sure what this is all abt lol im new to soil


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 12, 2015)

apbx720 said:


> Would you get tighter stacked nodes and less stretch if the 315s were closer? Your plants look so healthy the way yr running em now. Would they not be as healthy w the lights closer? For some reason im yet to fig out, my plants seem to get rootbound really fast if i have the lights real close. Im in soil now but never had this prob in dwc hydro. My plants do awesome for 7-10days after transplant then slowly start to decline until i transplant again. Not sure what this is all abt lol im new to soil


If these lights get closer than 3 feet it actually slows growth.

Colorado


----------



## vilify (Dec 12, 2015)

Are you willing to disclose any yield information come time to get a per light comparison?


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 12, 2015)

vilify said:


> Are you willing to disclose any yield information come time to get a per light comparison?


I'm willing to give individual plant yields for strains, the rest is up to you to figure out. I can't hand out more than that.

Colorado


----------



## vilify (Dec 12, 2015)

works for me. more than capable  haha


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 12, 2015)

Pyromancy (Fire OG x Magik) by @homebrew420 at 25 days.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 13, 2015)

Mazar-I-Sharif

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 13, 2015)

Mag-Ma (M.U.D. x Fire OG)

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 13, 2015)

Grapefruit

Colorado


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 13, 2015)

Grapefruit packing it on already!


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 13, 2015)

Half of our smallest room.

Colorado


----------



## CCCmints (Dec 14, 2015)

this was a fun thread to go through and i'll be following for sure! you posted a link to the bulb you're using. would you mind linking us to the ballast and maybe what you would have chosen as a reflector had the owner not already purchased what you're using now?

the setup i run uses 2x 400w hortilux hps bulbs with lumatek digital ballasts, so i'm thinking converting to these 315s would be a really nice upgrade.


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 14, 2015)

CCCmints said:


> this was a fun thread to go through and i'll be following for sure! you posted a link to the bulb you're using. would you mind linking us to the ballast and maybe what you would have chosen as a reflector had the owner not already purchased what you're using now?
> 
> the setup i run uses 2x 400w hortilux hps bulbs with lumatek digital ballasts, so i'm thinking converting to these 315s would be a really nice upgrade.


http://sustainablegt.com/ I'd get these for home use... There's a picture of the guts of the ballast somewhere in this thread.

Colorado


----------



## GroErr (Dec 14, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> http://sustainablegt.com/ I'd get these for home use... There's a picture of the guts of the ballast somewhere in this thread.
> 
> Colorado


Nice op Merlin, sweet setup! First large op I've seen using these Elite Agro's. Those NS-500's are nice, I've been using the 315w Sun Systems version for about 18 months now, they're nice reflectors as well, around the same price. An easy win for replacing a couple of 400's and increasing production at the same time.


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 16, 2015)

Filling out nicely...

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 16, 2015)

Flo...

Colorado


----------



## verticalgrow (Dec 16, 2015)

g'day Merlin,
are u running drippers to each pots?


----------



## High Power (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi Merlin, any pics of your electrical setup, ballast racks and the controller(s) for all those lights, totally wicked set-up.


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 16, 2015)

High Power said:


> Hi Merlin, any pics of your electrical setup, ballast racks and the controller(s) for all those lights, totally wicked set-up.


No ballast racks, ballasts are mounted on the hoods. Super cool running. No controllers either for lights, whole buildings grow lights are on a massive flip box... Environmental controllers are iponics.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 16, 2015)

verticalgrow said:


> g'day Merlin,
> are u running drippers to each pots?


Naw... I skip every other pot 

Colorado


----------



## High Power (Dec 16, 2015)

I luv the Iponic Controllers, I've installed several of them, mostly the iGrow 1400s, can I ask who built your flips, I build custom flips and panels for single and three-phase power up to 400A per controller. I see now where the ballasts are mounted to the shades, good idea, just flipping the power to the ballasts is better that flipping power between two lights and one ballast.


----------



## High Power (Dec 16, 2015)

You can purchase beam clamps that attach to the steel beams, then use some threaded rod and attach that to the slotted strut to keep the strut from sagging.


----------



## kcc420 (Dec 17, 2015)

Beautiful work. Looks like a commercial grow that cares and enjoys what they do.

Also thanks for advice merlin. Stand up guy!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 17, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> http://sustainablegt.com/ I'd get these for home use... There's a picture of the guts of the ballast somewhere in this thread.
> 
> Colorado


Those look great!


----------



## robincnn (Dec 17, 2015)

315 Phillips fixtures look like great lights. High CRI so lot of deep red in spectrum too.
That is one enormous grow space. I do not think I can work there, I guess to odor itself would make anyone high. Cant wait to see this forest flowering. Good Luck.



Merlin34 said:


> Big Flower. 13000 square feet... 450 lights.
> Colorado


Does it mean 13000/450 = 29sfqft per light?
I am trying to understand how many sqft per light.

I assume you got some insurance for that place. Did they require you to have UL Listed and/or damp/IP rated lamps for flower room?


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 17, 2015)

robincnn said:


> 315 Phillips fixtures look like great lights. High CRI so lot of deep red in spectrum too.
> That is one enormous grow space. I do not think I can work there, I guess to odor itself would make anyone high. Cant wait to see this forest flowering. Good Luck.
> 
> 
> ...


One light per 4x4 area, and the lights are UL rated. Don't know squat about insurance, that'd be the owners relm.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 17, 2015)

High Power said:


> I luv the Iponic Controllers, I've installed several of them, mostly the iGrow 1400s, can I ask who built your flips, I build custom flips and panels for single and three-phase power up to 400A per controller. I see now where the ballasts are mounted to the shades, good idea, just flipping the power to the ballasts is better that flipping power between two lights and one ballast.


Here ya go. This beast flips the power from one half the lights to the other for the whole facility. We have a separate transformer just for the lighting.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 19, 2015)

After a nice preventative / micros spraying.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 19, 2015)

Pyromancy 2 (Fire OG x Magik) at just under 4 weeks.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 19, 2015)

Pyromancy 1 at just under 4 weeks.

Colorado


----------



## akmatanuska (Dec 19, 2015)

Soooo sick....


----------



## ryan1918 (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm just curious is this a legal grow?


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 19, 2015)

ryan1918 said:


> I'm just curious is this a legal grow?


Umm... What's the title say? 

Colorado


----------



## ryan1918 (Dec 19, 2015)

So how are you able to grow that many is it a permit or license?


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 19, 2015)

ryan1918 said:


> So how are you able to grow that many is it a permit or license?


Legally licensed through the Marijuana Enforcement Division of the Colorado Department of Revenue. 

Colorado


----------



## ryan1918 (Dec 19, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Umm... What's the title say?
> 
> Colorado


I missed that part didn't see that in the title, when do you plan on being fully operational and what do you plan on yielding per what time frame and do you got it broke down per plant or per room, crop or how are you figuring things out or are you just going based off your test run? You need to come here in michigan


----------



## ryan1918 (Dec 19, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Legally licensed through the Marijuana Enforcement Division of the Colorado Department of Revenue.
> 
> Colorado


How many total plants are you allowed and what's the license cost?


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 19, 2015)

ryan1918 said:


> I missed that part didn't see that in the title, when do you plan on being fully operational and what do you plan on yielding per what time frame and do you got it broke down per plant or per room, crop or how are you figuring things out or are you just going based off your test run? You need to come here in michigan





ryan1918 said:


> How many total plants are you allowed and what's the license cost?


Yields and financials I won't disclose, sorry. I'll put yields up of some individual strains and plants eventually, but not our projections. We're allowed 3750 plants currently. Licensing costs you can find on the MED of Colorado website. And we're fully operational, just a matter of filling her up.

Colorado


----------



## elkamino (Dec 19, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> After a nice preventative / micros spraying.
> 
> Colorado


----------



## ryan1918 (Dec 19, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Yields and financials I won't disclose, sorry. I'll put yields up of some individual strains and plants eventually, but not our projections. We're allowed 3750 plants currently. Licensing costs you can find on the MED of Colorado website. And we're fully operational, just a matter of filling her up.
> 
> Colorado


insane, hope nothing every goes wrong, how come you don't want to disclose how much you expect to yield I mean your bluntly on a forum posting all this info in highly doubt it's going to harm anything.. whats in this investment? a million? anyone with money can take the market, I'm legal here in Michigan, do you guys ever plan on expanding?


----------



## ryan1918 (Dec 19, 2015)

I could see any easy 2 million per crop that's if you had half of the plants flowering minus your actual costs per month, loans, permits, etc.. I'm sure a 20 million a year profit could be pulled easy


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 20, 2015)

ryan1918 said:


> insane, hope nothing every goes wrong, how come you don't want to disclose how much you expect to yield I mean your bluntly on a forum posting all this info in highly doubt it's going to harm anything.. whats in this investment? a million? anyone with money can take the market, I'm legal here in Michigan, do you guys ever plan on expanding?





ryan1918 said:


> I could see any easy 2 million per crop that's if you had half of the plants flowering minus your actual costs per month, loans, permits, etc.. I'm sure a 20 million a year profit could be pulled easy


I just won't give total financials because that's the business of the owners not me. The investment is well over your guess of a million. And to answer the question on expansion to other states, we already are.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 20, 2015)

Grapefruit

Colorado


----------



## ryan1918 (Dec 21, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> I just won't give total financials because that's the business of the owners not me. The investment is well over your guess of a million. And to answer the question on expansion to other states, we already are.
> 
> Colorado


 Any job openings let me know I'd be intersted once it comes to michigan, do you currently have a store front open to sell meds?


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 21, 2015)

ryan1918 said:


> Any job openings let me know I'd be intersted once it comes to michigan, do you currently have a store front open to sell meds?


We have 2 open dispensaries with a third opening in the beginning of the year. I don't think there's any Michigan plans afoot that I know of so far any way.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 21, 2015)

Finally a full room, now on to the next one in 2 weeks.

Colorado


----------



## mothersfinest (Dec 22, 2015)

I should have made the move years ago... Cheers!


----------



## Sire Killem All (Dec 22, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Flo...
> 
> Colorado


this was my favorite tasting strain i had when visting denver for last yrs cannacup


Merlin34 said:


> After a nice preventative / micros spraying.
> 
> Colorado


micros spray? are u reffering to the sprayer or the thype of spray used.


Merlin34 said:


> Finally a full room, now on to the next one in 2 weeks.
> 
> Colorado


how do you handle the run off? squeegee into a floor drain? 
always wondered if industrial grows buy into :
Flushing.
lollipoping.
defoliation/ removing inner leaves


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 22, 2015)

Sire Killem All said:


> this was my favorite tasting strain i had when visting denver for last yrs cannacup
> 
> micros spray? are u reffering to the sprayer or the thype of spray used.
> 
> ...


Micros = micro nutrients. We don't get much run off with how we water, but we do have drains. We do flush, lollipop a bit and trim out internal leaves.

Colorado


----------



## High Power (Dec 22, 2015)

In this pic, 1450757216705.jpg, do you feed all the drip lines at once or use solenoid valves to feed a certain number at a time to make sure pressure is equal. Is there a reason the crack in the concrete isn't sealed, how do you mange cold temps on the concrete in the winter time.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 22, 2015)

My wife and I need to vacation in Colorado for our 39th!


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 22, 2015)

High Power said:


> In this pic, 1450757216705.jpg, do you feed all the drip lines at once or use solenoid valves to feed a certain number at a time to make sure pressure is equal. Is there a reason the crack in the concrete isn't sealed, how do you mange cold temps on the concrete in the winter time.


The facility is divided into zones with solenoids, so yup, we water in sections. There's no reason that the crack isn't sealed. The pots we use have feet, so they're not directly on the floor. I wish the floors were heated, but ripping up the concrete wasn't an option.

Colorado


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Dec 23, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> http://sustainablegt.com/ I'd get these for home use... There's a picture of the guts of the ballast somewhere in this thread.
> 
> Colorado


Why would you choose this specific model is it superior to the nanolux/sun system 315s? The specs are very similar.


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 23, 2015)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Why would you choose this specific model is it superior to the nanolux/sun system 315s? The specs are very similar.


Sunsystems do not have Phillips ballasts, which has shown to not fire the bulbs to their full potential. The ballast is KEY with these bulbs.

Colorado


----------



## Blueberries (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm going green crack right now... Thing is a beast!!


----------



## Blueberries (Dec 24, 2015)

Here she is right before flowering


----------



## Sire Killem All (Dec 25, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Sunsystems do not have Phillips ballasts, which has shown to not fire the bulbs to their full potential. The ballast is KEY with these bulbs.
> 
> Colorado


I heard that the LEC ran horizontally changed the SPD of the lamp. SGT doesn't state that they use Phillips ballast, but that isn't to say they don't. 11lbs total is a nice weight tho.


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Dec 25, 2015)

where do you plan on getting all that coco from... at that point are you even dealing with bags or bricks anymore?


----------



## dbkick (Dec 25, 2015)

Can you provide documentation that shows why philips ballast works any better for this lamp because I'll be needing to see the differences on paper that it will run this lamp any better, I'm not buying into that until I see it on paper, for all we know all these different brands 315 ballast ar3 made in the swme chinese factory. Do your c philips ballasts carry a sticker or stamp s4ating "made in usa"?


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 25, 2015)

dbkick said:


> Can you provide documentation that shows why philips ballast works any better for this lamp because I'll be needing to see the differences on paper that it will run this lamp any better, I'm not buying into that until I see it on paper, for all we know all these different brands 315 ballast ar3 made in the swme chinese factory. Do your c philips ballasts carry a sticker or stamp s4ating "made in usa"?



I'll check mine once I'm around it.

I purchased Philips because of their amazing reputation for making quality commercial grade products.


----------



## dbkick (Dec 25, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I'll check mine once I'm around it.
> 
> I purchased Philips because of their amazing reputation for making quality commercial grade products.


Thanks, im just thinkng the differences will be small, what this ballast has thats special is a low freq square wave digital signal. I suspect little if any difference in specs.


----------



## dbkick (Dec 25, 2015)

Although if made in usa is involved I do like to keep the money I spend within the borders, not that the "made in usa" label means any better quality.


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 25, 2015)

dbkick said:


> Thanks, im just thinkng the differences will be small, what this ballast has thats special is a low freq square wave digital signal. I suspect little if any difference in specs.


Actually assembled in Mexico. What I have heard from multiple manufacturers of 315s is that there are 3 salt packages in the Phillips bulb and the only ballast that fires those correctly in the right temps and order are Phillips ballasts. That being said no one has actually shown me proof either on paper. One thing for sure is you can see them fire over the course of the first couple minutes of start up.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 25, 2015)

Tangerine Sandies (GSC forum x Tangerine Kush) with over a month left. Looks like a winner.

Colorado


----------



## dbkick (Dec 25, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Actually assembled in Mexico. What I have heard from multiple manufacturers of 315s is that there are 3 salt packages in the Phillips bulb and the only ballast that fires those correctly in the right temps and order are Phillips ballasts. That being said no one has actually shown me proof either on paper. One thing for sure is you can see them fire over the course of the first couple minutes of start up.
> 
> Colorado


Was just reading at growershouse the SS LEC does use the philips ballast. Personally I think the chinese have been into electronics longer and harder than Mexico so......


----------



## Hotwired (Dec 25, 2015)

Hello and thank you for posting this fine thread. I have read all the previous posts and hope you wouldn't mind answering a few questions. I have been growing for a very long time and have fallen behind the times on all of the newer products. These 315's interest me and I may want to try one out. If you don't mind I would like to ask about these 315's specifically. I do my grows under a 600 watt in a 4 x 4 tent and get anywhere from 300 to 400 grams depending on strain. Doesn't seem like much but I can live with it. The questions I have are these:

1) Can the 315 match my output of the 600?
2) What would I need to keep my tent cool with the 315? (I'm sure there has to be heat output and I'm wondering just how much there is. I need a very high output fan to cool off my bulb.)
3) How long do the bulbs last in real time working conditions? (Not what the factory says)

Also, I wish I can get my root growth like that. Would you recommend those warrior pots to a soil user? Thanks and good luck!


----------



## dbkick (Dec 25, 2015)

Hotwired said:


> Hello and thank you for posting this fine thread. I have read all the previous posts and hope you wouldn't mind answering a few questions. I have been growing for a very long time and have fallen behind the times on all of the newer products. These 315's interest me and I may want to try one out. If you don't mind I would like to ask about these 315's specifically. I do my grows under a 600 watt in a 4 x 4 tent and get anywhere from 300 to 400 grams depending on strain. Doesn't seem like much but I can live with it. The questions I have are these:
> 
> 1) Can the 315 match my output of the 600?
> 2) What would I need to keep my tent cool with the 315? (I'm sure there has to be heat output and I'm wondering just how much there is. I need a very high output fan to cool off my bulb.)
> ...


2250 btu cooling takes the light/ballast heat out of the picture.
I dont own 450 of these lights but I have done my research.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 25, 2015)

Hotwired said:


> ...



I am currently vegging with one of these 315w CMH in a 4x4 space. The light is horizontal right now, in a batwing reflector. 

Temps are not a concern at all for me. I maintain airflow with a shitty 8inch booster fan. The temps in the veg space are one or two degrees over the ambient temps are on the room.

I have used two of these in a 4x8, cooled with the same 8inch booster fan. They barely produce any heat, for how much light they produce. I would say that a 100w incandescent puts out a little less heat that these lamps. Keep in mind, my ballast is remote. The ballast stays warm to the touch.

HTH


----------



## Hotwired (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank you both for the replies. My room temps are 78 and my tent stays around 83 - 86 during lights on. So I am about 5 degrees over where I want to be. There is no way to get them any cooler without involving another form of A/C, and this I cannot do. 

I wonder what the temps are with the ballast on top of the hood. It has to play a roll in heating up a tent and without some sort of ventilation I bet it will get very hot in there.

2250 btu is a good start. I believe that can be accomplished just by pulling in the cooler air from outside the tent. But db, you didn't post how this can be done, just that it needs a certain # of btu to get it done, or what temps that will achieve.

Fung has good knowledge but doesn't know what the temps are like with the ballast on top of the hood inside a tent. 

Sorry for asking about this on your thread merlin. Could people with some knowledge pm me about this stuff instead of replying here? All 3 questions are still open imo


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 25, 2015)

Hotwired said:


> Thank you both for the replies. My room temps are 78 and my tent stays around 83 - 86 during lights on. So I am about 5 degrees over where I want to be. There is no way to get them any cooler without involving another form of A/C, and this I cannot do.
> 
> I wonder what the temps are with the ballast on top of the hood. It has to play a roll in heating up a tent and without some sort of ventilation I bet it will get very hot in there.
> 
> ...



Dude, if you get this light your temps will go down, guaranteed.

I'll alert you to another thread so we don't clutter this one... Check your alerts bro


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 25, 2015)

No problem folks, we're all here to learn. Pic is of A fan leaf of Tangerine Sandies at 4.5 weeks in...

Colorado


----------



## vilify (Dec 25, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> No problem folks, we're all here to learn. Pic is of A fan leaf of Tangerine Sandies at 4.5 weeks in...
> 
> Colorado


That UV doing work....


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hotwired said:


> Hello and thank you for posting this fine thread. I have read all the previous posts and hope you wouldn't mind answering a few questions. I have been growing for a very long time and have fallen behind the times on all of the newer products. These 315's interest me and I may want to try one out. If you don't mind I would like to ask about these 315's specifically. I do my grows under a 600 watt in a 4 x 4 tent and get anywhere from 300 to 400 grams depending on strain. Doesn't seem like much but I can live with it. The questions I have are these:
> 
> 1) Can the 315 match my output of the 600?
> 2) What would I need to keep my tent cool with the 315? (I'm sure there has to be heat output and I'm wondering just how much there is. I need a very high output fan to cool off my bulb.)
> ...


I'd especially use warrior pots with soil, it'll help them dry out much quicker.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 25, 2015)

Flo at 2 weeks into flower

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 25, 2015)

Pyromancy #2 (Fire OG x Magik) genetics by @homebrew420

Colorado


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Dec 25, 2015)

How many foot candles of light does the canopy receive?


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 25, 2015)

DesertGrow89 said:


> How many foot candles of light does the canopy receive?


Nice question... I use FC with these lights for canopy distance from the lights. 5000 is the answer 

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 29, 2015)

Almost 5 weeks in

Colorado


----------



## superbak3d (Dec 30, 2015)

It's beautiful


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 30, 2015)

Jack Fruit (Captain Jack x Grapefruit)

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 30, 2015)

Flo, 3 weeks in.

Colorado


----------



## verticalgrow (Dec 30, 2015)

G'day Merlin,
Having the lights so high seems to make a very even canopy but what does the par meter say?
Also wouldnt lights penetrate more to the lower buds if lights were lower?


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 30, 2015)

Merlin34 said:


> Flo, 3 weeks in.
> 
> Colorado


No idea on par, don't own a meter. Lower buds look as nice as the tops so I'm not concerned.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Dec 30, 2015)

After a foliar

Colorado


----------



## Senca the Younger (Jan 1, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> After a nice preventative / micros spraying.
> 
> Colorado


Wonderful photos! Wondering the details on your preventative sprays? What do you use, how often, etc. Micro sprays are just the bottom part of the plant?


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 2, 2016)

Senca the Younger said:


> Wonderful photos! Wondering the details on your preventative sprays? What do you use, how often, etc. Micro sprays are just the bottom part of the plant?


Hmm... Foliar products I like: Asasol, Safer, Kelp, Actinovate, Yucca, SM-90.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 2, 2016)

Magma (M.U.D. x Fire OG bx2)

Colorado


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 3, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Hmm... Foliar products I like: Asasol, Safer, Kelp, Actinovate, Yucca, SM-90.
> 
> Colorado


Have you tried aloe juice foliar? I recently started using this. Results blew me away


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 5, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Have you tried aloe juice foliar? I recently started using this. Results blew me away


Nope, I have not. What are you using it for?

Colorado


----------



## Sire Killem All (Jan 5, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> After a foliar
> 
> Colorado


You spray when in flower? Thought that chances mold and rot?
Looking great as a ways regardless.


----------



## xmatox (Jan 5, 2016)

Get it! Time to take some notes!


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 5, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Nope, I have not. What are you using it for?
> 
> Colorado


Aloe has numerous benefits for people and plants due to chemical makeup. If u like yucca im sure u will love aloe. Great for plant health and immunity. Pest treatment/preventative. Good wetting agent. Makes your plants glow like crazy!


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 5, 2016)

Snowden (Mazar-I-Sharif x T.R.U.T.H.)

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 5, 2016)

Pyromancy (Fire OG x Magik)

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 5, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Aloe has numerous benefits for people and plants due to chemical makeup. If u like yucca im sure u will love aloe. Great for plant health and immunity. Pest treatment/preventative. Good wetting agent. Makes your plants glow like crazy!


Interesting, I'll have to check it out, thanks for the info!

Colorado


----------



## vilify (Jan 5, 2016)

If i recall correctly aloe actually has a compound that is arguably the best for root growth and development. Just generally more expensive than other solutions. Buying in bulk would probably remedy that.


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 9, 2016)

FLO at 3+ weeks

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 10, 2016)

Pyromancy #1 (Fire OG x Magik) almost ready for the machette.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 11, 2016)

Almost time for the chop... Ugh... Uploads 2 of the same pics

Colorado


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 11, 2016)

That shit is wild son... I get anxiety when I think about trimming all those lol


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 11, 2016)

I'll trim a bud or two for fun... I'm retired from trimming. 

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 11, 2016)

Few more plants that are near done. Hopefully I didn't double post this time...

Colorado


----------



## Joedank (Jan 11, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Almost time for the chop... Ugh... Uploads 2 of the same pics
> 
> Colorado


nice work  whats that last pic name??


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 11, 2016)

Joedank said:


> nice work  whats that last pic name??


Last pic is Snowden (Mazar-I-Sharif x TRUTH) TRUTH is a Jamaican landrace, so it's 2 landraces crossed.

Colorado


----------



## elkamino (Jan 11, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Last pic is Snowden (Mazar-I-Sharif x TRUTH) TRUTH is a Jamaican landrace, *so it's 2 landraces crossed*.
> 
> Colorado


2 distinct landraces crossed... does that mean lots of vigor?


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 13, 2016)

elkamino said:


> 2 distinct landraces crossed... does that mean lots of vigor?


I didn't notice anything amazing vigor wise from the other seeds that were planted at the same time. The clones did root ridiculously quick though...

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 14, 2016)

Pyromancy gets to test out the cure room. First plant we've taken down. Was a long road to get to this point.

Colorado


----------



## xmatox (Jan 14, 2016)

Let me know when you are hiring


----------



## eyes (Jan 14, 2016)

Curious as what the electric bill runs?


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 14, 2016)

eyes said:


> Curious as what the electric bill runs?


No idea, thank god...

Colorado


----------



## potheadextraordinaire (Jan 18, 2016)

What a great thread I look forward to following it.


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 18, 2016)

Two phenos of Jack Fruit (Captain Jack x Grapefruit)

Colorado


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 19, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Two phenos of Jack Fruit (Captain Jack x Grapefruit)
> 
> Colorado


They look really similar. 2nd one maybe a lil greener leafs. Different terp profiles?


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 19, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> They look really similar. 2nd one maybe a lil greener leafs. Different terp profiles?


Different scents for sure. Don't know about the trep profiles until it gets tested. We have a mydx that gives a pretty good initial comparison.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 19, 2016)

2 rows out of 3 filled in this room.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 19, 2016)

I think our root game is on point...

Colorado


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jan 19, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> 2 rows out of 3 filled in this room.
> 
> Colorado


Now that, that is impressive.. Good stuff!


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jan 19, 2016)

Are you by any chance trying to reenact The Pineapple Express


----------



## NebulousPLM (Jan 19, 2016)

I've always wondered... In grows like this, is it because of the amount of light that diminished intensity doesn't really matter?
I guess what I'm asking is why do we grow 12 inches away from our plants at home, but so far in warehouses?


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 19, 2016)

NebulousPLM said:


> I've always wondered... In grows like this, is it because of the amount of light that diminished intensity doesn't really matter?
> I guess what I'm asking is why do we grow 12 inches away from our plants at home, but so far in warehouses?


Yep, it's the multiple lights. Plants are getting light from multiple sources.

Colorado


----------



## NebulousPLM (Jan 19, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Yep, it's the multiple lights. Plants are getting light from multiple sources.
> 
> Colorado


Amazing. 
Thanks for sharing this, it's very inspiring for me, and those alike looking to enter the industry.


----------



## wyomingbarber (Jan 19, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> I think our root game is on point...
> 
> Colorado


Amazing roots


----------



## Sire Killem All (Jan 19, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Pyromancy gets to test out the cure room. First plant we've taken down. Was a long road to get to this point.
> 
> Colorado


So this is one i always wondered, how long do retail places cure their buds after drying?
Also you said curing room, does that mean you got 1 BIG "Jar" Room? i know 10# in 1/2 gal mason jars is a pain i could imagine 100# in jars then table back to jar, ect....


----------



## superbak3d (Jan 20, 2016)

I can only imagine that room must be far brighter in person than it seems via the photos. It's gotta be like walking into a small sun lol.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 20, 2016)

If I ever have that much product I'll use aquariums to cure it.


----------



## verticalgrow (Jan 20, 2016)

superbak3d said:


> I can only imagine that room must be far brighter in person than it seems via the photos. It's gotta be like walking into a small sun lol.


i was wondering working 8 hrs a day in that enviroment if everyone was wearing hats & sunburn cream


----------



## superbak3d (Jan 20, 2016)

verticalgrow said:


> i was wondering working 8 hrs a day in that enviroment if everyone was wearing hats & sunburn cream


Yea, you'd have to wear long sleeves and protect your skin. That's alot of UV being put out.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jan 20, 2016)

Whats your favorite strain from 14er so far? How would you rate the overall quality of the strains you poped?


----------



## wyomingbarber (Jan 20, 2016)

You have a storefront or planning on opening one or just wholesale?


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 20, 2016)

That's all personal consumption right Merlin


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 20, 2016)

Sire Killem All said:


> So this is one i always wondered, how long do retail places cure their buds after drying?
> Also you said curing room, does that mean you got 1 BIG "Jar" Room? i know 10# in 1/2 gal mason jars is a pain i could imagine 100# in jars then table back to jar, ect....


We slow dry for 7-10 days in a climate controlled room... One big jar. If the dispensaries need it they can have it then, or it cures longer. I prefer longer.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 20, 2016)

verticalgrow said:


> i was wondering working 8 hrs a day in that enviroment if everyone was wearing hats & sunburn cream





superbak3d said:


> Yea, you'd have to wear long sleeves and protect your skin. That's alot of UV being put out.


Yep, sunscreen, shades, and a hat for sure.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 20, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Whats your favorite strain from 14er so far? How would you rate the overall quality of the strains you poped?


All were quality, some I could have kept any of the phenos and been happy. Top strain I think was Tangerine Sandies which is Forum GSC x Rare Danknesses Tangerine Kush. Other stand out was Pyromancy, which was Fire OG x Magik.

They have seeds for sale to the public if you're interested. The seed list is on 14ers website.

First pick Sandies, Second Promancy. 

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 20, 2016)

wyomingbarber said:


> You have a storefront or planning on opening one or just wholesale?


Yep, 2 dispensaries and another opening soon. Soma Colorado

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jan 20, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> All were quality, some I could have kept any of the phenos and been happy. Top strain I think was Tangerine Sandies which is Forum GSC x Rare Danknesses Tangerine Kush. Other stand out was Pyromancy, which was Fire OG x Magik.
> 
> They have seeds for sale to the public if you're interested. The seed list is on 14ers website.
> 
> ...


Nice I have tangerine sandies. Looks like I'll half to check them out.


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 21, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Nice I have tangerine sandies. Looks like I'll half to check them out.


Here's the kush dominant pheno of the Tangerine Sandies.

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jan 21, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Here's the kush dominant pheno of the Tangerine Sandies.
> 
> Colorado


Looking proper man. How many phenos did you get? What kind of terps are you getting off them? Did you just pop a pack of 6?


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 21, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Looking proper man. How many phenos did you get? What kind of terps are you getting off them? Did you just pop a pack of 6?


I think there was 8 or 10 seeds. 6 females, all quality, with 2 real good ones. The kush dominant one is choclaty orange smelling. The other is orangy and something I havnt placed yet. Looked to me like three phenos. Only one of each of the ones I'm keeping for now.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 21, 2016)

One more row and this room is full.

Colorado


----------



## resinhead (Jan 21, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> One more row and this room is full.
> 
> Colorado


Wow That is beautiful and impressive!


----------



## elkamino (Jan 21, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> One more row and this room is full.
> 
> Colorado


Speechless.

Do you know if there are other legal grows of your size in CO?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 21, 2016)

"LUCKY" NAPOLEON DYNAMITE


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jan 21, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> I think there was 8 or 10 seeds. 6 females, all quality, with 2 real good ones. The kush dominant one is choclaty orange smelling. The other is orangy and something I havnt placed yet. Looked to me like three phenos. Only one of each of the ones I'm keeping for now.
> 
> Colorado


Chocolately Orange sounds amazing. Im definitely poping these soon.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 22, 2016)

Merlin i know youre retired from the trimming part but i was wondering how the trimming gets done? Im guessing some type of trimmer is used. Could you explain the mechanics of the trimming process you guys use. 

Things are looking tip top. High fives.


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 22, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Speechless.
> 
> Do you know if there are other legal grows of your size in CO?


There's bigger, but only a few bigger ones.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 22, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> Merlin i know youre retired from the trimming part but i was wondering how the trimming gets done? Im guessing some type of trimmer is used. Could you explain the mechanics of the trimming process you guys use.
> 
> Things are looking tip top. High fives.


Satellite trimmer by EZ Trim. Just ordered one. Probably need two... Should be able to crank out what a twenty man trim room could with 7 or 8 folks.

Colorado


----------



## Joedank (Jan 22, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Satellite trimmer by EZ Trim. Just ordered one. Probably need two... Should be able to crank out what a twenty man trim room could with 7 or 8 folks.
> 
> Colorado


i would invest in a barrel dry trimmer as well for all strains that dont run well in the satelite .... dry trimming keeps that smell intact as well IMO... just my .02


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 22, 2016)

What media do you have those ladies in? Automated feeding or the old fashion way? Haha looking great man


----------



## apbx720 (Jan 22, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> I think our root game is on point...
> 
> Colorado


Good god man!! Beautiful root porn!! May i ask what u use to get these results?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 22, 2016)

Those tangerine sandies look so dam dank


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 22, 2016)

You should raise them off the floor you will see better everything 

http://www.hansenwoodlandfarm.com/greenhouse-planting-bench.html


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 23, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> What media do you have those ladies in? Automated feeding or the old fashion way? Haha looking great man


Coco on drip. Mixing by hand at the moment, but dosatrons go in soon.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 23, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Good god man!! Beautiful root porn!! May i ask what u use to get these results?


We use a custom dry salt nute blend.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 23, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Those tangerine sandies look so dam dank


Here's a third pheno... 

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 23, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> You should raise them off the floor you will see better everything
> 
> http://www.hansenwoodlandfarm.com/greenhouse-planting-bench.html


Wish I could, there's just too much floor space to do it cost effectively. Thankfully the pots have feet, so they're not directly on the floor.

Colorado


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 23, 2016)

You could always hit comercial areas tons of pallets / skids companies would be more then happy that you took away for free


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 24, 2016)

Some Animal Cookies 7 weeks in.

Colorado


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jan 24, 2016)

Can you elaborate further on the specifics of the dry salt nute blend used to get that freakish root development? And how frequently the spray is applied?


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm pretty interested too! Do tell, Ol mighty Colonel man. Share your secret recipe


----------



## kcc420 (Jan 28, 2016)

Please do share. Even the basics of mixing these nutes eould be awesome for ppl to learn. So much money wasted to nutrient companies


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 29, 2016)

I can't give out the recipes, sorry, owner would not be pleased. I will tell you though that the components can be found on line from a company called Hydro Gardens from Colorado Springs.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 29, 2016)

Tangerine Sandies (GSC forum x Tangerine Kush) by homebrew420.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 29, 2016)

kcc420 said:


> Please do share. Even the basics of mixing these nutes eould be awesome for ppl to learn. So much money wasted to nutrient companies


Mixing of dry salts is easy... If you get a good base with micros in it. It all mixes like liquid nutes, on parts, part A, part B, etc. There's only 3 parts to my basic veg formula. Nothing fancy, just complete nutrition.

Colorado


----------



## Feisty1UR (Jan 29, 2016)

So it's basically a breakdown of the N-P-K ratios nutrients mixed for each stage of life.(Veg/Flower). There has the be something out there already made. I read somewhere a long time ago that the best N-P-K mix for veg is 1-1-1 and 1-3-2 for flower (Someone swore by this method for cannabis). I might be completely wrong. Someone care to quote me?


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 30, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> So it's basically a breakdown of the N-P-K ratios nutrients mixed for each stage of life.(Veg/Flower). There has the be something out there already made. I read somewhere a long time ago that the best N-P-K mix for veg is 1-1-1 and 1-3-2 for flower (Someone swore by this method for cannabis). I might be completely wrong. Someone care to quote me?


Pretty much. Its NPK ratios and micronutrients. It's the exact same things that are in bottled nutes, just without paying for the water that they dilute it with. The reason there's 50 bottles for some nutrient lines is that they break up the nutrients into different bottles so that if you skip one you don't get complete nutrition, forcing you to buy the whole line or your ladies suffer.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jan 30, 2016)

Looking alright at 6 weeks...

Colorado


----------



## Labs Dexter (Jan 30, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Looking alright at 6 weeks...
> 
> Colorado


Waw  very beautiful, my version of heaven


----------



## Merlin34 (Feb 4, 2016)

Things seem to be coming along!

Colorado


----------



## gr865 (Feb 4, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Things seem to be coming along!
> 
> Colorado


Damn that is almost too much like a real job, LOL 
Looks great.
GR


----------



## Merlin34 (Feb 12, 2016)

Yea... It's real work.

Colorado


----------



## superbak3d (Feb 13, 2016)

And they said stoners aren't productive.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 13, 2016)

superbak3d said:


> And they said stoners aren't productive.


Yeah, just potting all those....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superbak3d (Feb 13, 2016)

Forget that lol. Ever work in a warehouse or manufacturing facility? 

8-12 hours of just walking around is brutal enough as it is.


----------



## Feisty1UR (Feb 13, 2016)

Whoever set the lights up had the brunt of it. Poor guy.


----------



## Merlin34 (Feb 15, 2016)

superbak3d said:


> Forget that lol. Ever work in a warehouse or manufacturing facility?
> 
> 8-12 hours of just walking around is brutal enough as it is.


Yep... I walk miles and miles a day.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Feb 15, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> Whoever set the lights up had the brunt of it. Poor guy.


That would be the general contractors crew and the electricians , thankfully!

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Feb 15, 2016)

Some finished Flo.

Colorado


----------



## NodeLove (Feb 16, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Some finished Flo.
> 
> Colorado


Nice trimming, do you guys trim with machine or people?


----------



## Merlin34 (Feb 18, 2016)

NodeLove said:


> Nice trimming, do you guys trim with machine or people?


Mostly with a machine, but some strains need to be hand done. Our machine is nice, closest you can get to wet hand trimming, thing cost a ton though.

Colorado


----------



## adower (Feb 18, 2016)

I love this thread. Gives me motivation to eventually do a 20x20 warehouse grow since I'm a one man team. I'll get there some day!


----------



## gr865 (Feb 18, 2016)

Merlin, I know we have talked light height and you said you would prefer to have them lower but you have to be careful of burning the plants. You said you could keep them higher do to the fact the you have total light saturation. Do you have any numbers on that? Or, how many Watts/ft2 or m2?
I have been very intrigued by this and how you achieve it.
Thanks bud, oh, and my comment that that looks like work, was just in invey. 

GR


----------



## OsmosisJones14 (Feb 18, 2016)

So I've read like 18 pages of this thread and can't contain my happiness for you! Congrats man! I'll finish reading up, but just wow. Well done. Very well organized...and how you multiplied your crop so quicky.....so epic!

I have to know - about how many growers are working there with you? You said you were hand-watering earlier on - all I keep thinking is "Soooooooo many hours and soooooooo many girls and sooooooo many schedules.


----------



## Merlin34 (Feb 18, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Merlin, I know we have talked light height and you said you would prefer to have them lower but you have to be careful of burning the plants. You said you could keep them higher do to the fact the you have total light saturation. Do you have any numbers on that? Or, how many Watts/ft2 or m2?
> I have been very intrigued by this and how you achieve it.
> Thanks bud, oh, and my comment that that looks like work, was just in invey.
> 
> GR


Right now in full flower I like 36 inches to canopy. I've got some closer and some further away. I'll let the plants tell me which is better. I look for 5000 foot candles on my meter, and that's between 3-4 feet.

Colorado


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Feb 18, 2016)

Dam man you need to make life easier for your self with beds rather then all them pots you should try a row in middle beds
i saw a grow where they used fire sprayers to water plants lol was pretty cool watching it rain in a warehouse with concrete floors and drains and a sump was sweet set up


----------



## Merlin34 (Feb 18, 2016)

OsmosisJones14 said:


> So I've read like 18 pages of this thread and can't contain my happiness for you! Congrats man! I'll finish reading up, but just wow. Well done. Very well organized...and how you multiplied your crop so quicky.....so epic!
> 
> I have to know - about how many growers are working there with you? You said you were hand-watering earlier on - all I keep thinking is "Soooooooo many hours and soooooooo many girls and sooooooo many schedules.


Thank ya for the kind words. Currently 4 of us do the gardening. We need a couple more. Automation helps. Our whole facility irrigation system is now up, saves a ton of time. We're focusing more and more of our time on the plants exclusively, but there's always something to build / fix / troubleshoot...

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Feb 20, 2016)

Hindu Skunk. Just about done. Terribly shitty plant, structure wise, but nice nugs...

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Feb 21, 2016)

Super Lemon Haze, a couple weeks to go yet.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Feb 24, 2016)

Great White Shark aka Peacemaker.

Colorado


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Feb 25, 2016)

Hey Merlin not sure if this has been mentioned but what type of root substrate do you use? Do you use the same medium from start to finish?


----------



## Merlin34 (Feb 25, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Hey Merlin not sure if this has been mentioned but what type of root substrate do you use? Do you use the same medium from start to finish?


Coco from beginning to end, well there is the rockwool cube.

Colorado


----------



## gr865 (Feb 25, 2016)

Merlin, do you recycle your water? How much do you use, how many time a day are you hitting them, for how long each and how much runoff per container?

GR


----------



## Merlin34 (Feb 25, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Merlin, do you recycle your water? How much do you use, how many time a day are you hitting them, for how long each and how much runoff per container?
> 
> GR


Right now they get watered twice a day for 2-4 minutes a watering. There's 0 runoff. So the only water we waste is the r/o units waste. If we had better water and didn't have to run r/o our wasted water would be 0...

Colorado


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 1, 2016)

just found this thred,,, im liking it!!! i switched over to the ceramic 315's not long ago,, but i am very happy i switched... i have the boulder lamp co's 315 watt cdl. bulb is horizontal in reflector not verticle like sun systems.. which would be considered better, horizontal or verticle???


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Mar 1, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> just found this thred,,, im liking it!!! i switched over to the ceramic 315's not long ago,, but i am very happy i switched... i have the boulder lamp co's 315 watt cdl. bulb is horizontal in reflector not verticle like sun systems.. which would be considered better, horizontal or verticle???


I've also been runing those for over a year and they crush it in every aspect. I believe that the horizontal lay out gives a better light spread and doesn't produce as much heat as the sun systems.


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 1, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> just found this thred,,, im liking it!!! i switched over to the ceramic 315's not long ago,, but i am very happy i switched... i have the boulder lamp co's 315 watt cdl. bulb is horizontal in reflector not verticle like sun systems.. which would be considered better, horizontal or verticle???





Drew303fullsun said:


> I've also been runing those for over a year and they crush it in every aspect. I believe that the horizontal lay out gives a better light spread and doesn't produce as much heat as the sun systems.


I never understood vertical bulbs in hoods. Bare vertical bulbs for vert growing yes, but in hoods no. I'm no lighting expert but seems to me the spread is better horizontal.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 1, 2016)

Ganja farming...

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 1, 2016)

Great White Shark supposedly. I'm beginning to think the cut we have isn't really GWS.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 1, 2016)

The GWS or supposed Great White Shark. Anyone know if this looks legit? Not too much info out there with good pics that I can find. I hate mystery plants...

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 1, 2016)

Here's my instagram if you all want more pics... https://www.instagram.com/pro__green/

Colorado


----------



## wyomingbarber (Mar 1, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Here's my instagram if you all want more pics... https://www.instagram.com/pro__green/
> 
> Colorado


Is it wrong to envy the living hell out of you?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Mar 1, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> The GWS or supposed Great White Shark. Anyone know if this looks legit? Not too much info out there with good pics that I can find. I hate mystery plants...
> 
> Colorado


What's the smell like? I used to run into gws when I lived in Fort Collins.


----------



## drgroove (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi @Merlin34 



Merlin34 said:


> Right now they get watered twice a day for 2-4 minutes a watering. There's 0 runoff.


I'm baffled by this one ! how low is your ec ?

Thanks for the drooling pics


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 2, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> What's the smell like? I used to run into gws when I lived in Fort Collins.


Honestly, I'm really, really bad with identifying smells. I'll get the trim crew to see what they think and let you know. Thanks!

Colorado


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 2, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Honestly, I'm really, really bad with identifying smells. I'll get the trim crew to see what they think and let you know. Thanks!
> 
> Colorado


 so you said each lamp is 4ft apart and 3ft above canopy correct? i think with so many lamps the overlap of each lamp creates a very even spread of light. in a smaller space, say a single 4x8ft f&d table 3 lamps 2ft above canopy works better than 2 lamps 3ft above..anyways my opinion is with the 315's the larger the grow area, multiple lamps can be spaced a bit farther apart because of the overlap. wile in small scale grows the more lamps the better.. wile 2 lamps can easily cover a 4x8 table at 3ft above canopy, 3 lamps will turn a better yield..then again 4 lamps would be overkill and lower your gram per watt.. ive been running tests over a 4ft x 6ft table first 2 315's yielded 800grams or 1.3 gpw then i ran 3 lamps over the space and pulled a 1.45 gpw total. then i ran a 1k hps over the table to compare against the 3, 315's or 945 watts lec the hps could not cover the area near as well and ill be lucky if i get 1 gram per watt off the 1k hps..ive been growing with HPS and MH for many years and it takes time and experience to get a gpw, it seems to me the ceramic lamps could get a beginner a gpw with ease and with time and experience i believe a 1.75 GPW is very achievable.. what are your thoughts on this?
anyone feel free to please check out my lec,cdl,cmh grow(so many names for the same lamp)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/chemist77-315-watt-cdl-grow.880895/page-1


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 2, 2016)

I need those tangerine sandies brotha


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 3, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> so you said each lamp is 4ft apart and 3ft above canopy correct? i think with so many lamps the overlap of each lamp creates a very even spread of light. in a smaller space, say a single 4x8ft f&d table 3 lamps 2ft above canopy works better than 2 lamps 3ft above..anyways my opinion is with the 315's the larger the grow area, multiple lamps can be spaced a bit farther apart because of the overlap. wile in small scale grows the more lamps the better.. wile 2 lamps can easily cover a 4x8 table at 3ft above canopy, 3 lamps will turn a better yield..then again 4 lamps would be overkill and lower your gram per watt.. ive been running tests over a 4ft x 6ft table first 2 315's yielded 800grams or 1.3 gpw then i ran 3 lamps over the space and pulled a 1.45 gpw total. then i ran a 1k hps over the table to compare against the 3, 315's or 945 watts lec the hps could not cover the area near as well and ill be lucky if i get 1 gram per watt off the 1k hps..ive been growing with HPS and MH for many years and it takes time and experience to get a gpw, it seems to me the ceramic lamps could get a beginner a gpw with ease and with time and experience i believe a 1.75 GPW is very achievable.. what are your thoughts on this?
> anyone feel free to please check out my lec,cdl,cmh grow(so many names for the same lamp)
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/chemist77-315-watt-cdl-grow.880895/page-1


Spot on. I think the ceiling is closer to 2 gpw though.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 3, 2016)

drgroove said:


> Hi @Merlin34
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Below 2 EC

Colorado


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 3, 2016)

Wow. I'm very jealous. That is all.


----------



## drgroove (Mar 3, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Below 2 EC
> 
> Colorado


Thanks  very interesting !


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 4, 2016)

A section just finishing week 2.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 4, 2016)

Close to being done with 4 weeks.

Colorado


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Mar 5, 2016)

Merlin I recall your canopy receives 5000 fc, do you expose clones to the same light intensity and would you expose clones to the same level as plants during germination and throughout the first couple of weeks?


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 6, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Merlin I recall your canopy receives 5000 fc, do you expose clones to the same light intensity and would you expose clones to the same level as plants during germination and throughout the first couple of weeks?


Naw, less light for smaller plants for sure.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 6, 2016)

Some Animal Cookies at 2 weeks.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 6, 2016)

Some Flo at 4 weeks.

Colorado


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Mar 6, 2016)

Reason I ask is because I'm germing some seeds in a tent and with a 210w cmh and light at the very top the canopy is still getting ~ 1600fc. So for the first couple weeks of growth and root formation do you recommend ~ 600 -1000fc?


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 7, 2016)

has anyone tried vegging under a reg metal halide 6400k then flowering under the 3100k ceramics? i wonder if the stretch in flower will be more with that than if vegged and flowered under the ceramic alone? my veg area has been covered by 6400k 400 watt mh then my flower room is all 3100k ceramic and stretch in flower is minimal..im contemplating switching my veg room to ceramic also but im thinking with both rooms at 3100k there will be no stretch at all.. also i wonder if seedlings being vegged under the 3100k ceramic will be more prone to being male than under the mh light.. i have been led to believe that seeds determine their sex by the conditions, ive always vegged with mh, a higher n based nutrient, temps between 70-78 d f, and ive always gotten more females than males. i did try vegging w hps and higher k nutes and higher and lower temps then i recieved either even numbers of male to female ratios or more males than in the mh higher n veg room. anyways i wonder if vegging seeds under the 3100k ceramic will promote a male enviroment? Or with ceramic light being more like natural sunlight will it be even better than the mh spectrum in promoting females?? any thoughts? should i continue vegging with mh or switch over to ceramic entirely??


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 7, 2016)

why not get the 4K lec light? it's closer to the 5K of sunlight


TheChemist77 said:


> has anyone tried vegging under a reg metal halide 6400k then flowering under the 3100k ceramics? i wonder if the stretch in flower will be more with that than if vegged and flowered under the ceramic alone? my veg area has been covered by 6400k 400 watt mh then my flower room is all 3100k ceramic and stretch in flower is minimal..im contemplating switching my veg room to ceramic also but im thinking with both rooms at 3100k there will be no stretch at all.. also i wonder if seedlings being vegged under the 3100k ceramic will be more prone to being male than under the mh light.. i have been led to believe that seeds determine their sex by the conditions, ive always vegged with mh, a higher n based nutrient, temps between 70-78 d f, and ive always gotten more females than males. i did try vegging w hps and higher k nutes and higher and lower temps then i recieved either even numbers of male to female ratios or more males than in the mh higher n veg room. anyways i wonder if vegging seeds under the 3100k ceramic will promote a male enviroment? Or with ceramic light being more like natural sunlight will it be even better than the mh spectrum in promoting females?? any thoughts? should i continue vegging with mh or switch over to ceramic entirely??


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 7, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> why not get the 4K lec light? it's closer to the 5K of sunlight[/QUOTE
> 
> i have 1 of the 4200k ceramic bulbs but have been told that the 3100k is the only bulb that is agro and the agro is better..please read below, so i have never used the 4200k bulb.
> 
> ...


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 7, 2016)

hmm. interesting charts. i'm getting a philips LEC kit (all but reflector) from advanced tech lighting and he told me his grows did better with the 4 vs 3k. it's gonna replace the older HPS retro white 400 which was also 4k. 

what K is the agro bulb?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 7, 2016)

the bulb in the kit is a mogul based 315 and not the t12 style


----------



## GroErr (Mar 7, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> hmm. interesting charts. i'm getting a philips LEC kit (all but reflector) from advanced tech lighting and he told me his grows did better with the 4 vs 3k. it's gonna replace the older HPS retro white 400 which was also 4k.
> 
> what K is the agro bulb?


There's only 2 kelvin colours regardless of form factor for the Elite Agro bulbs, 4200k and 3100k. I've heard the same thing from advancetech and the opposite from another vendor claiming that the 3100k's were better. imo either will do but to get a true reading you should test them yourself. From experience I don't take advice or accept opinions from someone trying to sell me something as it's usually skewed towards whatever they have in their inventory.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Mar 7, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> has anyone tried vegging under a reg metal halide 6400k then flowering under the 3100k ceramics? i wonder if the stretch in flower will be more with that than if vegged and flowered under the ceramic alone? my veg area has been covered by 6400k 400 watt mh then my flower room is all 3100k ceramic and stretch in flower is minimal..im contemplating switching my veg room to ceramic also but im thinking with both rooms at 3100k there will be no stretch at all.. also i wonder if seedlings being vegged under the 3100k ceramic will be more prone to being male than under the mh light.. i have been led to believe that seeds determine their sex by the conditions, ive always vegged with mh, a higher n based nutrient, temps between 70-78 d f, and ive always gotten more females than males. i did try vegging w hps and higher k nutes and higher and lower temps then i recieved either even numbers of male to female ratios or more males than in the mh higher n veg room. anyways i wonder if vegging seeds under the 3100k ceramic will promote a male enviroment? Or with ceramic light being more like natural sunlight will it be even better than the mh spectrum in promoting females?? any thoughts? should i continue vegging with mh or switch over to ceramic entirely??


I would definitely switch it all over completely if you can afford it. Your plants will be stronger and healthier going into flower with no transitioning to the new light. It also makes it so you have two rooms to veg and flower in so you may not need to move plants around at all depending on your situation. If your on Instagram check out homebrewer420 and guyforgot. They run the same lights we do on a large scale and could answer a lot of questions.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 7, 2016)

GroErr said:


> From experience I don't take advice or accept opinions from someone trying to sell me something as it's usually skewed towards whatever they have in their inventory.


advanced tech had both when i spoke to him so i figured his advice was from experience. the hps retro white i have is 4K and i've had great results with it.


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 7, 2016)

I run the 4k in both veg and flower, but mine are T9s not T12s. I don't know if the guys at 14er Holistics (homebrew420 and guyforget) use the 3ks or 4ks. They get solid results though, I can attest to that.





Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 7, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Reason I ask is because I'm germing some seeds in a tent and with a 210w cmh and light at the very top the canopy is still getting ~ 1600fc. So for the first couple weeks of growth and root formation do you recommend ~ 600 -1000fc?


Actually I have no idea of the FC for my smaller plants, I just transplant and into the veg room they go. I can meter it and check. They're 8' from the bulb though. So my guess would be somewhere around 2-3k. 

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 7, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> has anyone tried vegging under a reg metal halide 6400k then flowering under the 3100k ceramics? i wonder if the stretch in flower will be more with that than if vegged and flowered under the ceramic alone? my veg area has been covered by 6400k 400 watt mh then my flower room is all 3100k ceramic and stretch in flower is minimal..im contemplating switching my veg room to ceramic also but im thinking with both rooms at 3100k there will be no stretch at all.. also i wonder if seedlings being vegged under the 3100k ceramic will be more prone to being male than under the mh light.. i have been led to believe that seeds determine their sex by the conditions, ive always vegged with mh, a higher n based nutrient, temps between 70-78 d f, and ive always gotten more females than males. i did try vegging w hps and higher k nutes and higher and lower temps then i recieved either even numbers of male to female ratios or more males than in the mh higher n veg room. anyways i wonder if vegging seeds under the 3100k ceramic will promote a male enviroment? Or with ceramic light being more like natural sunlight will it be even better than the mh spectrum in promoting females?? any thoughts? should i continue vegging with mh or switch over to ceramic entirely??


I popped about 100 seeds a while back under the 4k lights. High N nutes, temps between 72-78. Got 75% females.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 7, 2016)

Super Lemon Haze and Tangerine Sandies

Colorado


----------



## TheChemist77 (Mar 8, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> I popped about 100 seeds a while back under the 4k lights. High N nutes, temps between 72-78. Got 75% females.
> 
> Colorado


thank you for the info.. have you or your company guys did any testing of the 3100k and 4200k bulbs to see any differences in both veg and flower? also you guys only use phillips agro bulbs correct? i know alot of people are now testing the ceramic lights and wonder if any real tests have been performed on both the agro and non agro bulbs? i mean we all know that the higher k bulb would be more of a veg bulb wile the 3100k would be more for flower but either can be used for both veg n flower,, i just wonder if any real tests have been performed and the results?


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 8, 2016)

We have not done side by sides, though friends of mine who make 315s want me to do one. I might set up one 16 light section with their lights. They use agros. The lights I have now use T9 elites. There's definite reasons why I think the T9 elites might be better than the agro version...

Colorado


----------



## Reggie Mack (Mar 8, 2016)

All I can say is wow


----------



## vilify (Mar 17, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Thank ya for the kind words. Currently 4 of us do the gardening. We need a couple more. Automation helps. Our whole facility irrigation system is now up, saves a ton of time. We're focusing more and more of our time on the plants exclusively, but there's always something to build / fix / troubleshoot...
> 
> Colorado


Where do I send my resume? I'll move if the pay is right


----------



## homebrew420 (Mar 18, 2016)

@Merlin34 solid brother. 
@hockeybry2 I have a ton of them available at 14er Boulder. Come visit


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 18, 2016)

homebrew420 said:


> @Merlin34 solid brother.
> @hockeybry2 I have a ton of them available at 14er Boulder. Come visit


Wish I was local or I'd swing through for sure! I'm in Michigan....would love to get some tangie Sandie beans tho to put in the garden!


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 19, 2016)

Some nice pics of a few of the rooms.

Colorado


----------



## burnt r3ynolds (Mar 21, 2016)

Looking great! Love to see the 315s rocking out that great area! Thanks for the detailed show! Peace and love


----------



## R&RHashman (Mar 28, 2016)

MOAR PHOTOS!!!!!! lol looks awesome man.


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 28, 2016)

There ya go...

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Mar 28, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> There ya go...
> 
> Colorado


What strains are you working with in those pictures?


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 28, 2016)

Eh, bottom one is Animal Cookies, top is Captain Jack, middle is 5 strains, HMS Tahoe, Tora Bora, Green Crack, Tangerine Sandies, and Captain Jack.

Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Mar 28, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Eh, bottom one is Animal Cookies, top is Captain Jack, middle is 5 strains, HMS Tahoe, Tora Bora, Green Crack, Tangerine Sandies, and Captain Jack.
> 
> Colorado


Looks dialed in. Nice work.


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 28, 2016)

What you pull as far as lb per watt. I work in Denver at a medical grow 300k watts


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 29, 2016)

Our object is 2 grams per watt. We're not there yet.

Colorado


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 29, 2016)

I meant lb per light my bad we pull 2.5-3.5 lbs per light


----------



## tiger mt. (Mar 29, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Our object is 2 grams per watt. We're not there yet.
> 
> Colorado


So your saying 4+ pounds is possible per light? What preventatives and treatment plans do you guys have in place for PM? I would imagine PM or mites could wreak havoc quickly in a large single room like that.


----------



## tiger mt. (Mar 29, 2016)

tiger mt. said:


> So your saying 4+ pounds is possible per light? What preventatives and treatment plans do you guys have in place for PM? I would imagine PM or mites could wreak havoc quickly in a large single room like that.


BTW, incredible setup there, amazing..


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 29, 2016)

4lbs a light is very possible heres 23lbs of gorilla glue #4 off 15 plants at 3.5 a light....it comes out to 5.4 a light our system has been developed over 20 years.....we pull in rooms of 180 plants 2.5-3.5 lbs per light including strains like sin mint and forum cookies, locomotion, tora bora, bubba kush and other low yielding strains


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 29, 2016)

3.5 plants per light just to be clear*


----------



## kiwipaulie (Mar 30, 2016)

Wow just wow. Awesome stuff guys. If we ever go legal here, I know what I'm doing!!


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 30, 2016)

We are looking for a pound and a half per 315 watt light if that makes more sense.

Colorado


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 30, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> We are looking for a pound and a half per 315 watt light if that makes more sense.
> 
> Colorado


A pound and a half per 315 watts? Man that would be impressive. You guys using coco?


----------



## Afgan King (Mar 31, 2016)

What are you guys at now?


----------



## stickyickys (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah, yeah, I just filled the cup.

Amazing. Digging the setup. Looking at picking up a bunch of those SGT's, get going on a much, much smaller version of your room.

Couple questions if you don't mind...

How high off the ground are your lights (concrete to the bottom of the hood)?

Now I saw the answer to this next one, but I just read 28 pages and I have no idea which page it was on haha. How long do you veg? 

How tall are they when you flip?

Thanks!


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 5, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> What are you guys at now?


We've gotten 1+ pound a light, just not as consistently as I'd like.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 5, 2016)

stickyickys said:


> Yeah, yeah, I just filled the cup.
> 
> Amazing. Digging the setup. Looking at picking up a bunch of those SGT's, get going on a much, much smaller version of your room.
> 
> ...


Lights are 8-9 feet off the floor. Veg time and size are strain dependent, I want them at 3-4 feet from the lights after stretch.

Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 5, 2016)

Animal cookies at 6 weeks, and at three weeks. Last pic has 8 foot tall plants in the back.

Colorado


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 6, 2016)

for 315 watts that's good more than a gram a watt


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 6, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> for 315 watts that's good more than a gram a watt


Yes... but I'm looking for 2 gpw.

Colorado


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 6, 2016)

It can be done for sure we've hit it with certain strains but with low yielding strains can't really help it


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 6, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> It can be done for sure we've hit it with certain strains but with low yielding strains can't really help it


Yep. I'm looking for a 2 gpw average of all the strains we grow, so high yielders and low averaged out.

Colorado


----------



## Joedank (Apr 6, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Yep. I'm looking for a 2 gpw average of all the strains we grow, so high yielders and low averaged out.
> 
> Colorado


hate to do your homework but ...get these . http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/ProductDisplay?catalogId=15052&storeId=10001&langId=-1&division=FarmTek&productId=773474

and be sure you are running a temp. inversion (hotter at night than day ) and 2 GPW is easy ...


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 6, 2016)

2gpw is easy? So you can consistently pull 4.2lbs any strain on 1 1000w? Don't even try and say that lol we all know some strains just don't produce


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 7, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> 2gpw is easy? So you can consistently pull 4.2lbs any strain on 1 1000w? Don't even try and say that lol we all know some strains just don't produce


I never said it was easy, and we don't use 1000s, I don't think you can on 1000s.

Colorado


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 7, 2016)

Wasn't talking to you @Merlin34 I was talking to @Joedank who stated 2gpw is easy


----------



## Joedank (Apr 7, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Wasn't talking to you @Merlin34 I was talking to @Joedank who stated 2gpw is easy


if you are in a greenhouse useing the 1000's as supplemental light then yes 2 GPW is easy ... but running rooms of cookies indoors in warehouses . you gotta do all the tricks . 
have you ever looked into what a temp inversion is ?
or what the vapor pressure deficit is at your specific leaf temp??? 
these are the things consultants speak about when touring most facilitys . not grams per watt but canopy temps and pest pressure . 
i could go on but i charge 90$ an hour to evaluate farm inputs and HACCP standards... so ..... yea .... 
here is a good one root temp directly relates to yeild ...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 7, 2016)

Joedank said:


> if you are in a greenhouse useing the 1000's as supplemental light then yes 2 GPW is easy ... but running rooms of cookies indoors in warehouses . you gotta do all the tricks .
> have you ever looked into what a temp inversion is ?
> or what the vapor pressure deficit is at your specific leaf temp???
> these are the things consultants speak about when touring most facilitys . not grams per watt but canopy temps and pest pressure .
> ...


Sounds like some nifty stuff


----------



## Joedank (Apr 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Sounds like some nifty stuff


i heard you are a REAL scientist ... wish i knew why my buchner funnel eats like 3-7 grams of solvent each time i use it ...lolz


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 7, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i heard you are a REAL scientist ... wish i knew why my buchner funnel eats like 3-7 grams of solvent each time i use it ...lolz


Indeed sir...I only get paid to work with human cells tho ha...sounds like a hungry Buchner!


----------



## Joedank (Apr 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Indeed sir...I only get paid to work with human cells tho ha...sounds like a hungry Buchner!
> View attachment 3652232


wow your hood is amazing ! 
human cells , thats beyond what i expected  not to got too far off topic of this amazing rec grow . BUT
ever thought of setting up a lab for tissue culture of cannabis ? it is a most needed aspect of this espcally for these large grows to get tissue they know is clean and the strain they want full of vigour ... just saying ... some of these folks are getting cannabis pulled from shelves cuz they feel they "must " spray the cuttings with eagle -20 or they will get powdery or downey mildew . i feel tissue culture can change that game but only if it is apporached from folks already well versed in scientific method ...
your my new hero .


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm gonna have to look into plant tissue culture...that market might be heating up and would be fun to get into.. I do a disgusting amount of tissue culture as it is lol


----------



## Joedank (Apr 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm gonna have to look into plant tissue culture...that market might be heating up and would be fun to get into.. I do a disgusting amount of tissue culture as it is lol


wow really ? thats really neat . hope you get in on the ground floor . 
the real money will be in state licencesed labs set up to make 1,000,000's of "clean"cuttings . like what uc davis does for citrus farmers ...


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 8, 2016)

Ok well using the sun is kinda like cheating for an inside grower as you cant measure the sun per watt. We've pulled 4.2lbs a light with just 1000w indoors one of my Cali buddies does 20lb single plants in 400 gal smart pots. And why would that be a market? I mean we have a 2000 plant count for our medical facility and have 556 clones in ezcloners that are ready to go in less than 15 days start to finish. Tissue culture is cool but cloning is already extremely easy my whole job is cloning and veg plants here's one of my clones that a co worker is holding had to take a pic cuz that's just 15 days from cutting off the plant


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 8, 2016)

Nice clone! I think tissue culture is where it's at to bring new genetics into your grow, disease and pest free, but yes, cloning is where it's at for sheer numbers.

Colorado


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 8, 2016)

Plus tissue culture takes for ever and it can't get rid of all diseases viruses like TMV can never be removed will make your plants look like this. You can control it but it can never be gotten rid of its related to polio and HIV and has been around over hundred years but if you get cuts from trusted places and quarantine them to make sure you should have no problem


----------



## Sire Killem All (Apr 9, 2016)

Was it tested or is it just a belief that that's what it is? All the claims of tobacco mosaic virus and hemp mosaic virus I have yet to see anyone post results. I have a plant that I believed was TMV but when I tried to make it infect other plants it did not, yeah I know who try to spread a virus on their plants, me wanting to know if that's what it was


Afgan King said:


> Plus tissue culture takes for ever and it can't get rid of all diseases viruses like TMV can never be removed will make your plants look like this. You can control it but it can never be gotten rid of its related to polio and HIV and has been around over hundred years but if you get cuts from trusted places and quarantine them to make sure you should have no problem


----------



## stickyickys (Apr 9, 2016)

I much prefer clones over tissue, less work, less time. Yeah I need more space to thousands of clones, but waiting for the little nubbin to grow is just too damn boring haha. 

@Merlin34 you running everything organic with teas or you using your own syn blend? I miss 8'+ tall plants in my rooms, soon, soon.


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 9, 2016)

Some indoor trees, the two in the back are 8' tall and 6' across. Having some fun here, 15 gallon pots, hand watered. I put a single Gavita DE 1000 above them. All the leaves and branches are pointed at the nearest bank of 315s. I guess they're telling me which spectrum they like better...


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 9, 2016)

Its been tested its TMV we use axium to get rid of it, its not a cure but a protien that boosts the plants immune system that was just a plant with a bad case of it. Jw what else could it possibly be? @Sire Killem All what other problems can cause that type of mutation in that plant every run and remember I take 256 clones every 9 days and crop over 100lbs every 9 days. I can't think of any besides it


----------



## Sire Killem All (Apr 9, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Its been tested its TMV we use axium to get rid of it, its not a cure but a protien that boosts the plants immune system that was just a plant with a bad case of it. Jw what else could it possibly be? @Sire Killem All what other problems can cause that type of mutation in that plant every run and remember I take 256 clones every 9 days and crop over 100lbs every 9 days. I can't think of any besides it


Your name looks familiar, yeah I figured it out. Didnt you finish your third grow about a year ago and now you're running a facility that does a hundred pounds every nine days. That's a hell of a promotion, I don't think you run it you probably just work there so don't try and throw big numbers at me and think that that's gonna garnish some all powerful is u. Hahaha. Why don't you start your own thread so we can see your message grow up or should I say the other person that you work for


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 10, 2016)

Lmao can't answer a question so divert it by attacking me as a grower. I just pulled 2lbs a light with my OG and no co2. Wanna see my personal shit look at my post besides that you can take your lil tent grow and keep acting like you know shit but I'm paid 20 an hour plus monthly bonuses to be one of 3 growers but again I'm sure you know everything? I don't come to your job and tell you how to push a broom don't talk about growing and about TMV and how it's not it if you can't even give 1 example of anything else it could be. Again go ahead divert with your uneducated ass and for the record my first grow was 10 years ago my first published one on here was a couple years ago but again I'm sure your just a growing genius funny how your journals are private afraid people make fun of that 1/4 gram per watt you pull


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 10, 2016)

Here's my last run in my personal room how bout nut up or shut up Mr all my stuff is on private


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 10, 2016)

Here's my grow journal going on here now buddy go ahead and read up on it might teach ya some things 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/4000w-16-plant-grow.890075/page-9#post-12489184


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 10, 2016)

And @Merlin34 sorry this got off track of your post I won't bother with this kid again liking the 315's been doing more and more research on them and love everything but the cost


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey @Merlin34 have you ever had twins from a seed one of our citrus sap seeds just put this out


----------



## Craig1969SS (Apr 10, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> So long shitty water... Whole facility R/O unit. 7000 gallons a day capacity.
> 
> Colorado


 I was curious where does the concentrate RO waste drain into?


----------



## Craig1969SS (Apr 10, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> So long shitty water... Whole facility R/O unit. 7000 gallons a day capacity.
> 
> Colorado


Was curious as well as to where the drain to waste nutrient solutions go?


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 10, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Hey @Merlin34 have you ever had twins from a seed one of our citrus sap seeds just put this out


Nope... but I have accidently put two seeds in before...


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 10, 2016)

Craig1969SS said:


> I was curious where does the concentrate RO waste drain into?


Right now it's waste unfortunatly.


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 10, 2016)

Craig1969SS said:


> Was curious as well as to where the drain to waste nutrient solutions go?


Nowhere. I get almost 0 run off when they're fed.


----------



## Afgan King (Apr 10, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Nope... but I have accidently put two seeds in before...


Na its guaranteed 1 seed its 2nd time we seen it our master grower saw it when we first opened and popped seeds they were connected at the base and so are these


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 11, 2016)

stickyickys said:


> I much prefer clones over tissue, less work, less time. Yeah I need more space to thousands of clones, but waiting for the little nubbin to grow is just too damn boring haha.
> 
> @Merlin34 you running everything organic with teas or you using your own syn blend? I miss 8'+ tall plants in my rooms, soon, soon.


We run a custom salt blend.


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 18, 2016)

Some Flo, almost done.


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 18, 2016)

Veg room 1. All the smaller plants, mothers and clones live here.


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 18, 2016)

Ghost Train Haze. Plant is out of control stretchy. I keep cropping and it just keeps popping back up.


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 18, 2016)

The two in the back are 8' tall. I tossed a DE Gavita in some unused space and decided to grow some trees.


----------



## genuity (Apr 18, 2016)

Love that site....


----------



## Sire Killem All (Apr 21, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Some Flo, almost done.


When I visited Denver last year this was my favorite strain, flavor and smell were out of this world.


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 23, 2016)

Finally got our second biggest room full. 8000 square feet in here.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 23, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Finally got our second biggest room full. 8000 square feet in here.


Unreal


----------



## Mr420man (Apr 23, 2016)

@Merlin34 beautiful grow man, all that walking is sure to keep you in shape. 

Question, since you have the experience. 
I am trying to grow my plants wide rather than tall.

The mothers of these are enormous trees part of a large grow site best estimation of about 13-15 feet tall. 

Is it more beneficial to grow them wide like I am for an even coverage of lights or tall how you are?

Vegging under 8 tube fluorescent 240watt
And putting them outside sometime in May. (I'm in Oregon) These were started February 25th

Very envious! Hope you get your 2+ average!


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 24, 2016)

Mr420man said:


> @Merlin34 beautiful grow man, all that walking is sure to keep you in shape.
> 
> Question, since you have the experience.
> I am trying to grow my plants wide rather than tall.
> ...


I've only grown 2 outdoor plants in my entire life, so I don't know if I'm giving good advice. But, I'd think even outdoors wider would be better rather than tall. I like mine as wide as they can be, but they have to fit in the designated floor space. If they're not wide enough I'm lighting the concrete floor and not plants.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Apr 24, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Finally got our second biggest room full. 8000 square feet in here.


Hey Merlin how's thing's....I've read your full thread and like all the others I can't help but be impressed(keep up the good work)......most of the questions I've had have already been answered but one still lingers in my mind....wot sort of security do you have to stave off all the fools that would try and Robb you in a heartbeat??(because their will be plenty of them)

Also hand on heart do you really think these 315s will outperform a Gavita 1000w......anouther thing and please don't take this the wrong way.....I've had a look at the 315s on line and their asking well over$500 bucks for one...obviously you won't have paid that for them......but.....their cost must have been pretty steep as opposed to a digi 600w($100)and don't you think using a duel spec bulb with a m/h every second light would have proved more cost effective with much the same results(spectrum wise).....I'm not disrespecting you mate,just wondering why when buying a large amount of equipment specifically for commercial purposes you would go with one of the more expensive choices........


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 24, 2016)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Hey Merlin how's thing's....I've read your full thread and like all the others I can't help but be impressed(keep up the good work)......most of the questions I've had have already been answered but one still lingers in my mind....wot sort of security do you have to stave off all the fools that would try and Robb you in a heartbeat??(because their will be plenty of them)
> 
> Also hand on heart do you really think these 315s will outperform a Gavita 1000w......anouther thing and please don't take this the wrong way.....I've had a look at the 315s on line and their asking well over$500 bucks for one...obviously you won't have paid that for them......but.....their cost must have been pretty steep as opposed to a digi 600w($100)and don't you think using a duel spec bulb with a m/h every second light would have proved more cost effective with much the same results(spectrum wise).....I'm not disrespecting you mate,just wondering why when buying a large amount of equipment specifically for commercial purposes you would go with one of the more expensive choices........


Let's see... security, a hundred + cameras with motion detectors with direct feeds to the department of revenue plus the police. The Law doesn't play around when our alarm goes off...

The lights...

I have one 1000 watt DE Gavita in the building over some trees. The plants grew away from it towards the bank of 315s that are much farther away. The plants like the 315s...

As far as initial cost goes it's really not much different when getting them in bulk. In the long run its cheaper. Bulb replacement is 2+ years. Figure out how many DE bulbs you'd have to buy in those 2 years at 100 bucks each... HVAC load is also way less, as is energy consumption, so that saves cash as well. Over the long haul the 315s cost a bit more initially, but save you huge amounts of money after that, making the initial higher cost a non factor. And... the light quality is vastly superior.

And yes... 3 315s will crush the yields of a 1000 watt DE Gavita.


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 24, 2016)

Our SLH. Lemon Skunk dominat, much different than most SLH folks have.


----------



## Mr420man (Apr 25, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> I've only grown 2 outdoor plants in my entire life, so I don't know if I'm giving good advice. But, I'd think even outdoors wider would be better rather than tall. I like mine as wide as they can be, but they have to fit in the designated floor space. If they're not wide enough I'm lighting the concrete floor and not plants.


I appreciate it thank you. Any issue with my plants branches being a couple inches off the ground? The branches on this plant are an inch from soil

Although that makes me want to push the boundaries... More root more bud and growth. What if I scraped the bottoms of the arms closest to soil and added rooting hormone and raised the soil height and covered the scraped part.. Sounds like crazy talk and sounds like a sure way to get rot. But I'm curious on that.


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 30, 2016)

Mr420man said:


> I appreciate it thank you. Any issue with my plants branches being a couple inches off the ground? The branches on this plant are an inch from soil
> 
> Although that makes me want to push the boundaries... More root more bud and growth. What if I scraped the bottoms of the arms closest to soil and added rooting hormone and raised the soil height and covered the scraped part.. Sounds like crazy talk and sounds like a sure way to get rot. But I'm curious on that.


They might root, but I'd keep my plants up off the soil / media.

Mile High Colorado


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 2, 2016)

Hey mate..hows things....can you give some numbers for a few of the plants you've already harvested......total per plant(average ozs)......and also I was wondering if you feel happy enuff with your bud structure(some close up pics maybay)and last but not least......does your op run as smoothly as it looks(pests,deficiencys...staff)and so on.....I'm asking because recently I have entered a business agreement with anouther grower to grow 100-120 plants with a silent partner.....this grow will NOT be legal and I'm trying to envisage any probs that may occurr during the grow......any insights would be appreciated.......one last thing.....I will be using the auto pot system for most of these plants ....but....I'm very interested in those warrior pots you use but can't find them anywhere in the UK.......can you provide a link for them.....cheers.....


----------



## Merlin34 (May 4, 2016)

Warrior pots... https://www.sunlightsupply.com/shop/bycategory/pots-containers/plant-warrior-pots

Mile High Colorado


----------



## Alienwidow (May 4, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Nope... but I have accidently put two seeds in before...


Haha, ive had twins twice now. Lucky me. Once it was males and once it was females, a good females. I killed the weaker one and the remaining plant turned out just great. Im hoping for some good flower shots on the next update and i think i need to re read this thread. Im tempted to ask so many questions that probably have already been answered.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (May 5, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Warrior pots... https://www.sunlightsupply.com/shop/bycategory/pots-containers/plant-warrior-pots
> 
> Mile High Colorado


Thx for the link my friend.......and as for your bud.......well their absolutely MINTED....


----------



## Merlin34 (May 8, 2016)

Jackfruit (Captain Jack X Grapefruit)

Mile High Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (May 13, 2016)

Pyromancy (Magik x Fire OG), HMS Tahoe (Cali Haze X Tahoe OG), Ghost Train Haze. All at 7 weeks or so. First two strains were bred by @homebrew420

Mile High Colorado


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 13, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Pyromancy (Magik x Fire OG), HMS Tahoe (Cali Haze X Tahoe OG), Ghost Train Haze. All at 7 weeks or so. First two strains were bred by @homebrew420
> 
> Mile High Colorado


How do you like the pyromancy?


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 13, 2016)

So dope. How do you get into that kind of thing? There is a warehouse behind my work that grows and i've always wondered how they get away with it. My state is only medical. Rhode Island.


----------



## Merlin34 (May 14, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> How do you like the pyromancy?


I'll tell ya in a couple weeks. Harvesting them next week sometime. This is the one I kept out of the hunt, so hoping for good things.

Mile High Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (May 14, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> So dope. How do you get into that kind of thing? There is a warehouse behind my work that grows and i've always wondered how they get away with it. My state is only medical. Rhode Island.


Step one is being in a legal state. Step two is hard work at any wage in the industry and move up!

Mile High Colorado


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 14, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Step one is being in a legal state. Step two is hard work at any wage in the industry and move up!
> 
> Mile High Colorado


But like the legal hurdles. I feel like those who have warehouse grows that sell to dispensaries either have politicians or police friends in the state.

Rhode Island is land of corruption. FYI in case that news hasn't made it out west.

I know the dispensary in Providence was funded by an ex state trooper lieutenant. Not sure where he got $1.2 million from...


----------



## Merlin34 (May 14, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> But like the legal hurdles. I feel like those who have warehouse grows that sell to dispensaries either have politicians or police friends in the state.
> 
> Rhode Island is land of corruption. FYI in case that news hasn't made it out west.
> 
> I know the dispensary in Providence was funded by an ex state trooper lieutenant. Not sure where he got $1.2 million from...


We are lucky here. There wasn't such a rush in the beginning of medical because no one knew if the feds were coming for us. Kept a lot of big money out of the game. Mom and pop shops started it here, not like the new states where big money can rush in cause they know that the feds ain't coming for them.

Mile High Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (May 22, 2016)

Ghost Train Haze

Mile High Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (May 23, 2016)

Some random pics of the veg rooms.

Mile High Colorado


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 2, 2016)

So come on then Merlin it's time for some feedback on some of your numbers ,oz per plant,average quality(yes you have showed some lovely bud shots.....but.....I'm more interested in all in quality)eg,with your lights being VERY high it must effect the bud lower down(below the top 24inches)and finally.I can't seem to in any way justify these ballasts you r using the cost is just to MUCH(£600)the 315s do save on power)... but ....apart from that surely a 600 digi, personality I've been using the I Sun pro ballasts with built in timers(no need for autopilots or such things) for 4 years now with £25 sunmaster duel spec bulb(good for at LEAST a year) with a half decent adjustwing reflector for £160 all in would have been ALOT more cost effective......again please don't think I'm disrespecting you i just can't get my head around WHY someone would go to so much expence in such a big way(grow) when the same if not better could have been had for HALF the expense......


----------



## verticalgrow (Jun 2, 2016)

Greenhouse;save said:


> So come on then Merlin it's time for some feedback on some of your numbers ,oz per plant,average quality(yes you have showed some lovely bud shots.....but.....I'm more interested in all in quality)eg,with your lights being VERY high it must effect the bud lower down(below the top 24inches)and finally.I can't seem to in any way justify these ballasts you r using the cost is just to MUCH(£600)the 315s do save on power)... but ....apart from that surely a 600 digi, personality I've been using the I Sun pro ballasts with built in timers(no need for autopilots or such things) for 4 years now with £25 sunmaster duel spec bulb(good for at LEAST a year) with a half decent adjustwing reflector for £160 all in would have been ALOT more cost effective......again please don't think I'm disrespecting you i just can't get my head around WHY someone would go to so much expence in such a big way(grow) when the same if not better could have been had for HALF the expense......


Merlin quoted: That was a straight 1000. I'll have some better concrete yield numbers soon. Looks like we're pulling a pound a 315 now with room for improvement as we get this beast of a warehouse dialed in.

Mile High Colorado 

page 10 post #196 https://www.rollitup.org/t/all-bs-set-aside-cmh-yields.884946/page-10


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Jun 2, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> We are lucky here. There wasn't such a rush in the beginning of medical because no one knew if the feds were coming for us. Kept a lot of big money out of the game. Mom and pop shops started it here, not like the new states where big money can rush in cause they know that the feds ain't coming for them.
> 
> Mile High Colorado


Whats the word on the med cards in Colorado? I heard they are going to stop giving them out.


----------



## Merlin34 (Jun 2, 2016)

Greenhouse;save said:


> So come on then Merlin it's time for some feedback on some of your numbers ,oz per plant,average quality(yes you have showed some lovely bud shots.....but.....I'm more interested in all in quality)eg,with your lights being VERY high it must effect the bud lower down(below the top 24inches)and finally.I can't seem to in any way justify these ballasts you r using the cost is just to MUCH(£600)the 315s do save on power)... but ....apart from that surely a 600 digi, personality I've been using the I Sun pro ballasts with built in timers(no need for autopilots or such things) for 4 years now with £25 sunmaster duel spec bulb(good for at LEAST a year) with a half decent adjustwing reflector for £160 all in would have been ALOT more cost effective......again please don't think I'm disrespecting you i just can't get my head around WHY someone would go to so much expence in such a big way(grow) when the same if not better could have been had for HALF the expense......


Light distance doesn't affect quality of the lower buds, they're just as dense as the tops, granted, they are smaller. And those buds are 8+ feet from the lights...

One HUGE cost factor you're missing is bulb replacement. You'll change 600s 3 times before I change mine once.

And we're getting close to a pound a light, with a lot of room to improve. I'm looking for 2 grams a watt...

Mile High Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jun 2, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> Whats the word on the med cards in Colorado? I heard they are going to stop giving them out.


Whoever told you that is making shit up. There's no way they'll shut down or hurt the med grows and shops. That's the oldest, most respected part of the industry.

Mile High Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jun 2, 2016)

Animal cookies and Ghost Train Haze.

Mile High Colorado


----------



## @TheWeedNerd (Jun 2, 2016)

Subbed for sure, can't wait to be back out in CO on the 30th. Was there in 2014 and I had an amazing time. Most beautiful place I have ever been, and not just because of the weed.


----------



## Merlin34 (Jun 2, 2016)

@TheWeedNerd said:


> Subbed for sure, can't wait to be back out in CO on the 30th. Was there in 2014 and I had an amazing time. Most beautiful place I have ever been, and not just because of the weed.


One of the most beautiful places on earth, massive ecological diversity across the state. Last week on a drive to our dispensary in Crested Butte I started at 85 degrees in Pueblo and drove through two snowstorms and drove through gorgeous sunlight canyons on the way.

Mile High Colorado


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Jun 3, 2016)

@TheWeedNerd said:


> Subbed for sure, can't wait to be back out in CO on the 30th. Was there in 2014 and I had an amazing time. Most beautiful place I have ever been, and not just because of the weed.


Go every year. I love Trail Ridge and driving that.


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Jun 3, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Whoever told you that is making shit up. There's no way they'll shut down or hurt the med grows and shops. That's the oldest, most respected part of the industry.
> 
> Mile High Colorado


Yeah, they probably are. It doesn't make sense for them to do that.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 6, 2016)

Yea I love rolling a few and setting off in the car(sometimes my bike....fireblade).living in central scotland means I can be at loch lomond(THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PLACE ON EARTH)in half an hour or a 2hour drive takes me to loch Ness and trust me guys is doesn't get any better .......thx for your feedback Merlin .......but I find it hard to believe that your bud 8ft down from your light is as good(compact)as it is at the top of the plants.....just my op.....but ......I would bet my left ball that plenty folk will agree with me......as far as yield goes a pound per meter is pretty standard,4 smaller plants under one light should manage this and some,especially with overlapping lights......


----------



## Merlin34 (Jun 14, 2016)

Jackfruit (Captain Jack x Grapefruit)

Mile High Colorado


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 24, 2016)

Great looking plant's(bud) Merlin......


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jun 26, 2016)

Do you guys do a pre harvest flush? I just started working at a fairly large organic op and they are adamant about flushing...


----------



## Merlin34 (Jun 26, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Do you guys do a pre harvest flush? I just started working at a fairly large organic op and they are adamant about flushing...


Yea, we flush. Anywhere from 5-10 days

Mile High Colorado


----------



## The devils lettuce (Jun 26, 2016)

Hey Merlin, your grow is beautiful and a motivation for all of us growers who have dreams like this. I have a quick question, I know a quick search would solve but I would rather have direct accurate information without sorting through bullshit. You say you use 315s, what sort of ballast is required to run these light, could say a 400w electric ballast run these. Would your heat output be similar to a 400w or slightly more or less? Thanks Merlin.


----------



## Merlin34 (Jun 26, 2016)

The devils lettuce said:


> Hey Merlin, your grow is beautiful and a motivation for all of us growers who have dreams like this. I have a quick question, I know a quick search would solve but I would rather have direct accurate information without sorting through bullshit. You say you use 315s, what sort of ballast is required to run these light, could say a 400w electric ballast run these. Would your heat output be similar to a 400w or slightly more or less? Thanks Merlin.


I'm far from an electrician... but I do know there's three separate salt packages in the bulbs which require a staggered fire up, so as far as I know you need a 315 ballast to get them fired properly.

Mile High Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jun 26, 2016)

Some random photos...

Mile High Colorado


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jun 29, 2016)

Amazing my freind..........your living OUR Dream.......can I ask you a very PERSONAL question........are you the main(head) grower and if so for all your hard work what sort of rewards do they give YOU(% wise)you can simply tell me to mined my own business.........but.........trust me most folks who look at your amazing work will be wondering the same thing.......????


----------



## Merlin34 (Jul 5, 2016)

Greenhouse;save said:


> Amazing my freind..........your living OUR Dream.......can I ask you a very PERSONAL question........are you the main(head) grower and if so for all your hard work what sort of rewards do they give YOU(% wise)you can simply tell me to mined my own business.........but.........trust me most folks who look at your amazing work will be wondering the same thing.......????


I am the master grower, and am in charge of the whole facility. I don't get paid on %. Straight salary that has 6 figures.

Mile High Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jul 5, 2016)

Week 2. Vertical trellises on the left, normal plants on the right.

Mile High Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jul 5, 2016)

Snowden, A Jamaican landrace called T.R.U.T.H. crossed with Mazar, a true afghani landrace.

Mile High Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Jul 5, 2016)

Snowden on top, Ghost Train Haze on the bottom.

Mile High Colorado


----------



## kingzt (Jul 5, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Snowden on top, Ghost Train Haze on the bottom.
> 
> Mile High Colorado


Very impressive Merlin, your grow inspires me and I am sure a lot of others as well. I was wondering how you trim and how often you need to trim to keep up with the demand. To my knowledge do you or an owner has 2 shops in Colorado?


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Jul 7, 2016)

Perfection my freind.......and as for your salary........you deserve it.......it's not easy getting the RIGHT staff.............BUT........when you do you've gotta treat them proper..........


----------



## Jacob1214 (Jul 7, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> I am the master grower, and am in charge of the whole facility. I don't get paid on %. Straight salary that has 6 figures.
> 
> Mile High Colorado


Holy shit


----------



## Merlin34 (Jul 8, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Very impressive Merlin, your grow inspires me and I am sure a lot of others as well. I was wondering how you trim and how often you need to trim to keep up with the demand. To my knowledge do you or an owner has 2 shops in Colorado?


Yes, our company owns two dispensaries in the mountains. 

Our trim crew runs 40 hours a week, 5 employees.

Mile High Colorado


----------



## powerslide (Jul 19, 2016)

What brand of ballast are you using in the 315w?


----------



## thenewman187 (Jul 19, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Hey @Merlin34 have you ever had twins from a seed one of our citrus sap seeds just put this out


Hey this popped the other day 2tap roots..thought nothing of it planted it and 2plants popped up.


----------



## Afgan King (Jul 19, 2016)

Yup bout 1 in every 2-3000


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jul 20, 2016)

powerslide said:


> What brand of ballast are you using in the 315w?


They use low frequency square wave, Philips if I recall correctly.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jul 20, 2016)

Do you have an agriculture/horticulture degree? What are your daily procedures and what are you looking for in the garden? Any tips for aspiring garden managers?


----------



## powerslide (Jul 21, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> They use low frequency square wave, Philips if I recall correctly.


I thought Philips was the bulb?


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jul 21, 2016)

powerslide said:


> I thought Philips was the bulb?


They make bulbs also, the key is the ballast that drives the bulbs. Read the entire thread believe he mentioned they use Philips ballasts.


----------



## Merlin34 (Aug 4, 2016)

A few recent pics... Colorado grow life.

Mile High Colorado


----------



## paperc07 (Aug 12, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Most people don't pull 3 per 1000. So yea, it would be a 2 for 1. You'd still be saving $.
> 
> Colorado


3lbs per 1000? wet or dry?


----------



## weedemart (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Merlin34 (Aug 14, 2016)

paperc07 said:


> 3lbs per 1000? wet or dry?


Dry...
Who weighs wet???

Mile High Colorado


----------



## paperc07 (Aug 16, 2016)

Merlin34 said:


> Coco on drip. Mixing by hand at the moment, but dosatrons go in soon.
> 
> Colorado


Hey do you get all new drip lines after each grow, due to getting clogged? or do you clean them all out? Also I looked up the dosatron and I am assuming they are programmed to do certain dosages on whatever days you do your feedings?? Can you also share what nutrients you are using? sorry for all the questions I love your setup and want to know more lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 16, 2016)

What up merlin...Wish MA had there shit together so reg peps could have a chance of doing something like this. They like to keep the money flowing to the top no free market. I'll take the pepsi challange over any dispensary in MA. Their shit is garb.


----------



## cannapharm (Aug 16, 2016)

Phew! Just read all 650 posts and i will skip on the part of how AMAZING the facility, buds, etc.

Seeing your op and how well its turning/turned out gives me hope for somewhat decent results with my 315! Funny to see how just a year ago not many were familiar with LEC but then again im not sure how long LEC has been out on the market...

Nevertheless, Im watching and hope to gain some insights from a pro!

SoCal


----------



## Merlin34 (Aug 20, 2016)

paperc07 said:


> Hey do you get all new drip lines after each grow, due to getting clogged? or do you clean them all out? Also I looked up the dosatron and I am assuming they are programmed to do certain dosages on whatever days you do your feedings?? Can you also share what nutrients you are using? sorry for all the questions I love your setup and want to know more lol


We don't regularly change the drip lines, we just don't put stuff through them that clogs. The dosatrons add a specific nutrient blend every watering. As far as nutrients go, it's a custom blend of salts and other goodies. The base for the blend is by a company called Hydro Gardens, their 5-11-26 formula.

Mile High Colorado


----------



## weedemart (Aug 20, 2016)

merlin can you give me detail about 315w cmh, im really interested. Looks like its a lot more efficient than std hps. cost per fixture ?

good work , i wish i had that space xD


----------



## powerslide (Aug 30, 2016)

So we have 50000 sq ft. From what i gather about 21000 is bloom. Is that correct? I figured you would have about a 60/40 bloom to veg


----------



## Merlin34 (Aug 31, 2016)

powerslide said:


> So we have 50000 sq ft. From what i gather about 21000 is bloom. Is that correct? I figured you would have about a 60/40 bloom to veg


Right now we have about 15K in flower, with a 13K room sitting empty due to current plant count restrictions. We'll need to add veg space when the big room comes online. Veg space is somewhere close to 8K now. So it's about 2:1.

Mile High Colorado


----------



## powerslide (Sep 2, 2016)

So you have 450 lights total in warehouse or 450 in the rooms you are currently using? Trying to figure how many lights per sq ft you are using.


----------



## Merlin34 (Sep 10, 2016)

There's 1100+ 315s total. I'm not currently using about 400.

Mile High Colorado


----------



## Merlin34 (Oct 8, 2016)

Eh, just for updating sake...

Sent from my XT1650 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Kushman077 (Mar 5, 2017)

What's the word on this grow been? Really enjoyed reading the posts and progress. Thanks for the knowledge!


----------



## WitchDoctor (Mar 6, 2017)

Love the post... Thanks for the Information


----------



## medcalstdnt (Apr 6, 2017)

I've read this great thread several times but never figured out where the drain to waste water actually drained to. 

It seems straight to the floor, but I didn't notice any floor drains in the pics and I can't imagine they just had pools of water all over the floor, plus in the majority of the pics the floor is completely dry and not water stained.

How was drainage handled?


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 6, 2017)

what dispensary do you work for @Merlin34 , i live in colorado and would like to see what your final product looks like.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2017)

medcalstdnt said:


> I've read this great thread several times but never figured out where the drain to waste water actually drained to.
> 
> It seems straight to the floor, but I didn't notice any floor drains in the pics and I can't imagine they just had pools of water all over the floor, plus in the majority of the pics the floor is completely dry and not water stained.
> 
> How was drainage handled?


They don't drain to waste. Excess nutrient accumulates in the coco substrate, they throw it away every run and use fresh. They haul in coco by the semi full. Not exactly environmentally sound, but Boulder County prohibits them from pouring nutrient water down the drain so it's the only solution left.


----------



## medcalstdnt (Apr 6, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> They don't drain to waste. Excess nutrient accumulates in the coco substrate, they throw it away every run and use fresh. They haul in coco by the semi full. Not exactly environmentally sound, but Boulder County prohibits them from pouring nutrient water down the drain so it's the only solution left.


Somewhere earlier in the thread, Merlin answers a question and says they do drain to waste coco, which is my preferred method. I have always associated DTW as having a 15%-ish off-flow, hence the drain to waste, that's why I was looking for drains or water on the floor.

So I guess they're actually just watering? Still there has got to be some spillage, especially when they move to drip feed as not every plant has the same uptake, and container, the same holding capacity or absorption rate.

Regardless, even the visible floor between the containers looked especially clean. Unless they're constantly lifting the pots off the floor and wet vac'ing or sweeping between them, I don't know how it continues to look so tidy.

EDIT: What do they do if they need to flush?

I've spent more $ and time designing and building DTW capture systems for large-ish grows than I care to contemplate. So I guess I was hoping that there was some secret I was missing in the pictures.

I didn't know about that law about dumping nutrient water down the drain. I like that. It's always been a pet peeve of mine, dumping all that stuff into the water supply. That's how you get algae blooms and contaminated drinking water, especially in the more rural grows; runoff gets dumped into septic systems or pumped into streams.

BTW: I actually just finished reading an older, long thread about cmh that you spent a lot of time in. Lot's of interesting back and forth and I learned a lot about led's there from your posts. I'm currently contracted to do a 144 plant build, caregiver plant count restrictions account for the peculiar number, and you almost had me convinced to try some of the cob led's in lieu of the 315's I usually like to run for veg..
Not for a client, but maybe I'll try some in a smaller personal grow. Thanks for spreading the knowledge.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2017)

medcalstdnt said:


> Somewhere earlier in the thread, Merlin answers a question and says they do drain to waste coco, which is my preferred method. I have always associated DTW as having a 15%-ish off-flow, hence the drain to waste, that's why I was looking for drains or water on the floor.
> 
> So I guess they're actually just watering? Still there has got to be some spillage, especially when they move to drip feed as not every plant has the same uptake, and container, the same holding capacity or absorption rate.
> 
> ...


Let me know if I can help. I've been doing the basic research for years now.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 6, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> They don't drain to waste. Excess nutrient accumulates in the coco substrate, they throw it away every run and use fresh. They haul in coco by the semi full. Not exactly environmentally sound, but Boulder County prohibits them from pouring nutrient water down the drain so it's the only solution left.


I would hate to deal with the accumulated salts they're coco must contain without runoff.
If they were allowed to they could install drains and have they're excess waste flow into evaporative containment ponds used on rotation. Once dried it could be collected and recycled.

If I lived around them, I'd try and get they're used coco, especially by the semi trailer full. Let it wash out for a season or two and it would make a great soil amendment for my vegetable garden.
I would imagine someone is doing this so it's not as environmentally unsound as it sounds. I mean bakers buy spent grains from the brewery for bread making, I don't see why they wouldn't be allowed to do that.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I would hate to deal with the accumulated salts they're coco must contain without runoff.
> If they were allowed to they could install drains and have they're excess waste flow into evaporative containment ponds used on rotation. Once dried it could be collected and recycled.
> 
> If I lived around them, I'd try and get they're used coco, especially by the semi trailer full. Let it wash out for a season or two and it would make a great soil amendment for my vegetable garden.
> I would imagine someone is doing this so it's not as environmentally unsound as it sounds. I mean bakers buy spent grains from the brewery for bread making, I don't see why they wouldn't be allowed to do that.


Used dry nutrient salts are not an organic byproduct. That said, such a use would be much better than the landfill and I hope they do something like that.


----------



## |[email protected] (Apr 7, 2017)

Using Rockwool as a medium and highpressure constant drip with regular flushing has very little nitrite runoff as compared to low pressure interval drip methods. What little runoff is generated is reused as secondary feed solutions for landscape irrigation and leached Into a sealed water table system. Drainage is collected treated and approved for reclamation. Just planting seeds...cough(highpressure constant drip)...


----------



## medcalstdnt (Apr 7, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I would hate to deal with the accumulated salts they're coco must contain without runoff.
> If they were allowed to they could install drains and have they're excess waste flow into evaporative containment ponds used on rotation. Once dried it could be collected and recycled.
> 
> If I lived around them, I'd try and get they're used coco, especially by the semi trailer full. Let it wash out for a season or two and it would make a great soil amendment for my vegetable garden.
> I would imagine someone is doing this so it's not as environmentally unsound as it sounds. I mean bakers buy spent grains from the brewery for bread making, I don't see why they wouldn't be allowed to do that.


I really do think that there is great potential for utilizing many of the byproducts from this hobby/business/industry. 

When they changed the laws in my state to be hostile to small growers/caregivers, I spent a lot of time looking for alternate revenue streams from this ever expanding, I dunno, THING, that is happening now.

I came up with a number of ideas, mostly surrounding the implications regarding water quality from our wastage, but I keep getting side tracked by all of the new projects coming online. Though I do continue to reserve a bit of mental space for possible solutions going forward.

Anyway, I'll stop hijacking this thread with my obsessions about water.


----------



## |[email protected] (Apr 7, 2017)

medcalstdnt said:


> I really do think that there is great potential for utilizing many of the byproducts from this hobby/business/industry.
> 
> When they changed the laws in my state to be hostile to small growers/caregivers, I spent a lot of time looking for alternate revenue streams from this ever expanding, I dunno, THING, that is happening now.
> 
> ...


 Please pester me...I'm a hydrologic junkie...getting worse all the time...I am constantly researching "water table and contaminate management".. i come from a farm family..we know our water...I'm also from the desert..always glad to offer advice and help.


----------



## medcalstdnt (Apr 7, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> such a use would be much better than the landfill and I hope they do something like that.


I do hope you're right; otherwise they're dumping tons and tons of super hot rootballs into a concentrated space with 'burn water' leaching and runoff for years to come. EDIT: not saying that many growers/most of us didn't contribute to it ourselves all of these years, but the scale of it all now, kinda makes you think.

Though who knows? Maybe it'll finally add some flavor to that Coors and the, seemingly anemic, mountain water they claim to use. funny?


----------



## |[email protected] (Apr 7, 2017)

medcalstdnt said:


> I do hope you're right; otherwise they're dumping tons and tons of super hot rootballs into a concentrated space with 'burn water' leaching and runoff for years to come.
> 
> Though who knows? Maybe it'll finally add some flavor to that Coors and the, apparently anemic, mountain water they claim to use.


A simple cannabis operation.. produces roughly 1/10 a lil less..of the nitrate runoff that even a small scale agricultural production facility does in a year's time. Cannabis was used after chernoble to reduce radiation fallout exposure to soils surrounding the impact area to reduce contamination to the water table. It's known as a "accumulative plant" it retains a lot of what it can consume.
Besides I'm from Colorado too..fraking in the east has destroyed ALOT of our water table.


----------



## medcalstdnt (Apr 7, 2017)

|[email protected] said:


> A simple cannabis operation.. produces roughly 1/10 a lil less..of the nitrate runoff that even a small scale agricultural production facility does in a year's time... *"accumulative plant" it retains a lot of what it can consume*.
> Besides I'm from Colorado too..fraking in the east has destroyed ALOT of our water table.


I understand what you are saying, but a very large % of the harvested plant, in the case of growing for flower, is returned to, wherever growers dump their shit. 

That includes the root systems inside those root balls, the stems and stalks, the constant stream of trimmings and fan leaves, etc.. It doesn't matter if it is an accumulative plant when it just gets dumped back into the environment when we are done with it's main structure and weight.

To be clear, an environment that didn't originally contain all of those salts in concentration at a specific and concentrated point. It's not like it all gets distributed evenly across the globe when the vegetative matter has decomposed. It's just gonna be a pile of hot soil that will affect the area around it for a pretty long time.

you're right. fraking sucks


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 7, 2017)

medcalstdnt said:


> I understand what you are saying, but a very large % of the harvested plant, in the case of growing for flower, is returned to, wherever growers dump their shit.
> 
> That includes the root systems inside those root balls, the stems and stalks, the constant stream of trimmings and fan leaves, etc.. It doesn't matter if it is an accumulative plant when it just gets dumped back into the environment when we are done with it's main structure and weight.
> 
> ...


Not exactly; once those salts have been absorbed into plant form, they're now 'organic' and compost friendly.


----------



## |[email protected] (Apr 7, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Not exactly; once those salts have been absorbed into plant form, they're now 'organic' and compost friendly.


Yup...transformation...nature at its finest.


----------



## |[email protected] (Apr 7, 2017)

medcalstdnt said:


> I understand what you are saying, but a very large % of the harvested plant, in the case of growing for flower, is returned to, wherever growers dump their shit.
> 
> That includes the root systems inside those root balls, the stems and stalks, the constant stream of trimmings and fan leaves, etc.. It doesn't matter if it is an accumulative plant when it just gets dumped back into the environment when we are done with it's main structure and weight.
> 
> ...


It's all about molecular bonds and how their structures interact with each other.
Biological interactions take place between cells in both humans and plants which turns materials into energy at a cellular level' sometimes with absolutely no by-product except spent energy.
Decomposition rate of any material is a factor.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 7, 2017)

|[email protected] said:


> A simple cannabis operation.. produces roughly 1/10 a lil less..of the nitrate runoff that even a small scale agricultural production facility does in a year's time. Cannabis was used after chernoble to reduce radiation fallout exposure to soils surrounding the impact area to reduce contamination to the water table. It's known as a "accumulative plant" it retains a lot of what it can consume.
> Besides I'm from Colorado too..fraking in the east has destroyed ALOT of our water table.


The air force base in colorado springs was dumping PFCs into the water supply. There's a class action law suit here.

http://www.hannonlaw.com/news/security-widefield-fountain-water-contamination/

Really kinda sad how the world is now.


----------



## |[email protected] (Apr 7, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> The air force base in colorado springs was dumping PFCs into the water supply. There's a class action law suit here.
> 
> http://www.hannonlaw.com/news/security-widefield-fountain-water-contamination/
> 
> Really kinda sad how the world is now.


Wow.. direct ethical disregard and ignorant way to solve an issue.

Crazy man...good read thankyou

Yeah they tried that Pinon canyon expansion years back around the parts were i stay east of pueblo...thank God it didn't pass.


----------



## medcalstdnt (Apr 8, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Not exactly; once those salts have been absorbed into plant form, they're now 'organic' and compost friendly.


Sorry, it was late when I wrote that and it seems to not be making any sense as I read it now. 
I had two separate thoughts going that I seem to have threaded together.

The root balls being the source of concentrated salts and hot spots and the biomatter dumped in contractor trash bags along with empty nutrient containers and especially toxic leftovers like eagle20, avid, & etc. bottles being the other issue.

Musta been high.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2017)

medcalstdnt said:


> Sorry, it was late when I wrote that and it seems to not be making any sense as I read it now.
> I had two separate thoughts going that I seem to have threaded together.
> 
> The root balls being the source of concentrated salts and hot spots and the biomatter dumped in contractor trash bags along with empty nutrient containers and especially toxic leftovers like eagle20, avid, & etc. bottles being the other issue.
> ...


Colorado commerical cannabis operations don't use Avid, Eagle 20, etc or their meds would fail lab testing and would be destroyed.

What's left in the rootball could easily be recycled into topsoil for all kinds of alternative uses. I sincerely hope there is such a program in existence.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Apr 8, 2017)

Probably could use the coco for bedding for farm animals.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> Probably could use the coco for bedding for farm animals.


Not a good idea, due to what's in it.


----------



## Merlin34 (Apr 22, 2017)

Eh... A few random pics, and Ttystick, I'd appreciate you keeping the fuck off my thread.


----------



## visajoe1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Merlin34 said:


> and Ttystick, I'd appreciate you keeping the fuck off my thread.


ROFL


----------



## mjinc (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks for the update @Merlin34 . This place must be keeping you super busy so the updates are appreciated


----------



## Vipercookies420 (May 19, 2017)

Merlin34 said:


> Flower 2. 8000 square feet
> 
> Colorado


What brand 315 do you use , sorry new on here your rooms looks sick bro. Inspired


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 4, 2017)

@Merlin34 any updates for us?


----------



## mastagi (Jul 21, 2017)

@Merlin34 . Question. Do you pre treat your coco? And, what do you think your optimal p.h. in your coco is? Thanks


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 21, 2017)

mastagi said:


> @Merlin34 . Question. Do you pre treat your coco? And, what do you think your optimal p.h. in your coco is? Thanks


He hasn't been seen here in months, you are better off asking in another thread.


----------



## mastagi (Jul 21, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> He hasn't been seen here in months, you are better off asking in another thread.


Thanks


----------



## Merlin34 (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm still around... Just busy a hell...

Sent from my XT1650 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Merlin34 (Aug 5, 2017)

mastagi said:


> @Merlin34 . Question. Do you pre treat your coco? And, what do you think your optimal p.h. in your coco is? Thanks


Our coco comes pretreated from Batch 64.

Sent from my XT1650 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Merlin34 (Aug 5, 2017)

Vipercookies420 said:


> What brand 315 do you use , sorry new on here your rooms looks sick bro. Inspired


The brand the owner bought are Endomaxx. I fucking hate them. The hoods suck. We're in the process of modifying them so we're not lighting the walls... Check out Growers Choice for some inexpensive alternatives.

Sent from my XT1650 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Merlin34 (Aug 5, 2017)

Some more quick shots...

Sent from my XT1650 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Merlin34 (Aug 5, 2017)

mastagi said:


> @Merlin34 . Question. Do you pre treat your coco? And, what do you think your optimal p.h. in your coco is? Thanks


Forgot to answer the second part... 5.8 to 6.1

Sent from my XT1650 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 5, 2017)

Merlin34 said:


> Forgot to answer the second part... 5.8 to 6.1
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Rollitup mobile app


Glad to see you back and Ok.
So you still like the cmh's over the hps? Same gpw or better?


----------



## Merlin34 (Aug 6, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Glad to see you back and Ok.
> So you still like the cmh's over the hps? Same gpw or better?


Basically, we pull a gram a watt average. Some strains more, some less. Quality wise though the 315s are much better. Higher THC, and better yeilds on extracts. The problem with the 315s is the small footprint and how close you need the lights to the plants.

Sent from my XT1650 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TrichomeChaser (Sep 18, 2017)

Merlin34 said:


> Flo, Animal Cookies, Blue Dream, Hindu Kush, Peacemaker, and Green Crack.
> 
> Colorado


 Hey Merlin. Awesome thread and even better grow. Looks unbelievable. I'm looking to switch over to cmh on my next indoor run and have been reading thru this thread. I noticed this is the only picture with Rockwood stacked. Only one I noticed so far, up to page 25 at least haha just curious if this is a setup you typically use or was that an old setup? Do you root in small rockwool cubes and then go right into coco now?


----------



## gr865 (Sep 19, 2017)

Merlin34 said:


> Basically, we pull a gram a watt average. Some strains more, some less. Quality wise though the 315s are much better. Higher THC, and better yeilds on extracts. The problem with the 315s is the small footprint and how close you need the lights to the plants.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Rollitup mobile app


Lovely Merlin,
I just finished a 5 plant vertical grow with stacked 315W's and dumped one plant but I got 1.2 g/w on the other four plants, over 24 zips smokable buds and 10.5 zips larf/untrimmed bud/the one plant that I dumped, used that for making oil. 
I am using Nanolux 315's and Phillips bulbs.
Love these lights.

GR


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Sep 28, 2017)

Merlin34 said:


> Basically, we pull a gram a watt average. Some strains more, some less. Quality wise though the 315s are much better. Higher THC, and better yeilds on extracts. The problem with the 315s is the small footprint and how close you need the lights to the plants.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Rollitup mobile app


Not trying to be cheeky Merlin my freind but I sort of told u (debated this at the start and u reckoned the 315 were BETTER than the gavita 1000) very had to believe because the 315 are marked up in most websites as SUPPLAMENTING LIGHTING......


----------



## since1991 (Oct 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> They don't drain to waste. Excess nutrient accumulates in the coco substrate, they throw it away every run and use fresh. They haul in coco by the semi full. Not exactly environmentally sound, but Boulder County prohibits them from pouring nutrient water down the drain so it's the only solution left.


Tty....holy shit you gotta be kidding me (i know your not).??? Damn. It makes sense in an ecological way i suppose but damn man. The Dutch government back in the day told the entire greenhouse industry no more open non recovery dtw and they had to do something about all the spent rockwool accumulating in landfills. Dont know how they switched that one up but I do know the big flower fruit and veggie growers in Holland have to recirculate now. U.V. sterilzation and what not. But this no dtw in Colorado rule is definitely news to me. Lets be honest...drain to waste isnt the most ecologically friendly way to grow hydroponically. If you use a bigger pot...keep ppm's on the low side..and keep it wetter than a normal drip to waste (not as much dry down between feeds) you can get away with a no runoff top feed setup and still have substrate balance. Big or small. In Colorado..looks like a grpwer has no choice. I wonder if this applies to straight ag crops as well now??? There has to be some bigger dtw rockwool and cocopeat greenhouse tomato growers that dont like the new rules if it does.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 20, 2017)

Merlin34 said:


> I'm still around... Just busy a hell...
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Rollitup mobile app


Running an op that size...suprised you have time to share wuth us at all. Hats off. One of the biggest I have seen.


----------



## greg nr (Oct 20, 2017)

So how typical is it for commercial growers to use a living/organic soil with no waste or runoff?

It's certainly possible, and is sustainable, just curious how widely it's done.


----------



## boilingoil (Oct 20, 2017)

Been running coir with no runoff for a couple of years now. Not hard to do if you understand the feeding habits of your plants.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 24, 2017)

Very impressed


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 22, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Tty....holy shit you gotta be kidding me (i know your not).??? Damn. It makes sense in an ecological way i suppose but damn man. The Dutch government back in the day told the entire greenhouse industry no more open non recovery dtw and they had to do something about all the spent rockwool accumulating in landfills. Dont know how they switched that one up but I do know the big flower fruit and veggie growers in Holland have to recirculate now. U.V. sterilzation and what not. But this no dtw in Colorado rule is definitely news to me. Lets be honest...drain to waste isnt the most ecologically friendly way to grow hydroponically. If you use a bigger pot...keep ppm's on the low side..and keep it wetter than a normal drip to waste (not as much dry down between feeds) you can get away with a no runoff top feed setup and still have substrate balance. Big or small. In Colorado..looks like a grpwer has no choice. I wonder if this applies to straight ag crops as well now??? There has to be some bigger dtw rockwool and cocopeat greenhouse tomato growers that dont like the new rules if it does.


Ttystick is a dumbass. There's no Colorado rules saying you can't DTW.


Sent from my XT1650 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 22, 2017)

greg nr said:


> So how typical is it for commercial growers to use a living/organic soil with no waste or runoff?
> 
> It's certainly possible, and is sustainable, just curious how widely it's done.


Unfortunately, I've got no time for organic living soil with as fast as we run through plants. I want easy, sure fire success with no hassles...

Sent from my XT1650 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Merlin34 (Nov 22, 2017)

Some plant porn...

Sent from my XT1650 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Lite (Nov 22, 2017)

Holy mother of sweet baby jesus. The great flood just started in my pants.


----------



## vanslyke (Nov 23, 2017)

Maaaan!! My hat is off to you! 
So much work involved in all this and still posting and sharing with the community. All the plants and set ups are just so perfect. 
Can’t wait to keep following this.


----------



## since1991 (Nov 23, 2017)

Merlin34 said:


> Unfortunately, I've got no time for organic living soil with as fast as we run through plants. I want easy, sure fire success with no hassles...
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Rollitup mobile app


Running organic soil in these types of ops are almost unheard of. There is a reason organic soil isnt used in production super fast systems. Plants grow so quickly in big controlled environments..organic soil would hold the whole operation up big time.


----------



## Zero_OS (Nov 23, 2017)

Merlin34 said:


> Some plant porn...


Awesome setup, thanks for the glimpse into your ops.


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Dec 5, 2017)

boilingoil said:


> Been running coir with no runoff for a couple of years now. Not hard to do if you understand the feeding habits of your plants.


I concur .,..........thx to u buddy im doing the same myself with excellent results......


----------



## Cannadab1s (Dec 5, 2017)

Merlin34 said:


> Some plant porn...
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Rollitup mobile app


Do you have a VPD monitoring system?

Im trying to figure out VPD for my shitty little grow closet. Ha.


----------



## since1991 (Dec 5, 2017)

Cannadab1s said:


> Do you have a VPD monitoring system?
> 
> Im trying to figure out VPD for my shitty little grow closet. Ha.


I wouldnt make paying attention to vapor pressure deficit charts and controlling parameters such a priority with smaller setups. Long as its not drastically dry or humid depending on stage of plant growth. VPD stuff was geared more for big veggie greenhouses first off. And bigger op cannabis growers found that paying attention to vpd in sealed co2 injected growrooms gave a better growth rate. Again..I wouldnt let a vpd chart dictate chasing your tail trying to get temps and humidity in line. I run a bigger op for a house and to be honest...I throw the vpd thing out the window towards middle and especailly late flower. I get harder..more frosty and mature flowers when I do it my way.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 5, 2017)

Lite said:


> Holy mother of sweet baby jesus. The great flood just started in my pants.


this ^^^^


----------



## organitron (Dec 22, 2017)

Merlin34 said:


> The brand the owner bought are Endomaxx. I fucking hate them. The hoods suck. We're in the process of modifying them so we're not lighting the walls... Check out Growers Choice for some inexpensive alternatives.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Rollitup mobile app


Amazing thread Merlin! Can you shed any light on the reflector improvements? Lower the reflector with a spacer and cap the end? Any chance you could hang a gavita reflector on one?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 7, 2018)

Any updates ? 
Flower porn?


----------



## vostok (Feb 7, 2018)

Merlin34 said:


> Some plant porn...
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Rollitup mobile app


*EXCELLENT *Work Merlin long suffering too ...lol

but you gotta post a pic post harvest 

if just to complete this thread

again very nice

good luck


----------



## Merlin34 (Feb 15, 2018)

Some post harvest pics, funny thing is I don't take many... I take lots of pics right before chop.

Sent from my XT1650 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Merlin34 (Feb 15, 2018)

These are more my kinda pics. I just can't get good final product pics with my phone for some reason.

Sent from my XT1650 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 15, 2018)

Merlin34 said:


> Some post harvest pics, funny thing is I don't take many... I take lots of pics right before chop.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Rollitup mobile app


Shed any light on your trimming process or equipment?


----------



## vostok (Feb 15, 2018)

*DESKTOP..!*
and so nice looking too...but then my 'clients' bitched mad once I trimmed usa style

..so now I trim by removing fan leaves leaving water leaves...I don't like it looks crap but clients claim they get 20% free..? ..lol

cheers/


----------



## greg nr (Feb 15, 2018)

vostok said:


> *DESKTOP..!*
> and so nice looking too...but then my 'clients' bitched mad once I trimmed usa style
> 
> ..so now I trim by removing fan leaves leaving water leaves...I don't like it looks crap but clients claim they get 20% free..? ..lol
> ...


Not if they are paying by weight. 

So they are paying the same amount for sugar leaves as they are for buds. Doesn't seem like a good deal to me.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 15, 2018)

If the buyers are bitching that your trim work is too tight..hell...by all means leave what they want on the buds. More weight for you. Wish mine would say that. Grams are grams no matter if its leaf or buds. I wouldnt try reasoning with them at all. The customer is always right. Right? Lol.


----------



## vostok (Feb 15, 2018)

I sell flowers cannabis flowers sometimes with little leaves(water) leaves attached

I also sell apples sometimes with little leaves attached

have been known to give away chillie's with leaves attached

many other veggies and fruits too

strawberries always get me in the shits even with leaves attached

good luck


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 15, 2018)

since1991 said:


> If the buyers are bitching that your trim work is too tight..hell...by all means leave what they want on the buds. More weight for you. Wish mine would say that. Grams are grams no matter if its leaf or buds. I wouldnt try reasoning with them at all. The customer is always right. Right? Lol.


lol, that brings back memories. I don't sell now, but years ago I would sell a few ounces to cover expenses and I sold a the wife's friend an oz of killer Silver Spice. It was 28 grams on the money. She came back complaining that a few buds had chunks missing. I asked her was it good and correct weight. She said yeh, but some buds had little chunks missing! I told her to bring it back and I would give her the money back. She said "Oh no! Long story short she never got any more weed from me.


----------



## vostok (Feb 16, 2018)

since1991 said:


> If the buyers are bitching that your trim work is too tight..hell...by all means leave what they want on the buds. More weight for you. Wish mine would say that. Grams are grams no matter if its leaf or buds. I wouldnt try reasoning with them at all. The customer is always right. Right? Lol.








The customer is always right. Right! ............Lol.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 16, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> lol, that brings back memories. I don't sell now, but years ago I would sell a few ounces to cover expenses and I sold a the wife's friend an oz of killer Silver Spice. It was 28 grams on the money. She came back complaining that a few buds had chunks missing. I asked her was it good and correct weight. She said yeh, but some buds had little chunks missing! I told her to bring it back and I would give her the money back. She said "Oh no! Long story short she never got any more weed from me.


Those are the bitchy types in life no matter what it is. They make bitch to every one. Waiters and waitresses...store clerks...checkout lines...sales people..all of em. They cant go through the world without bitching. The bitchers buy from me ONCE!!! And that's that. I will fuk with those types one time the first time then yer done. Too many out there that appreciate what I do and the product I offer at reasonable prices.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 16, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> lol, that brings back memories. I don't sell now, but years ago I would sell a few ounces to cover expenses and I sold a the wife's friend an oz of killer Silver Spice. It was 28 grams on the money. She came back complaining that a few buds had chunks missing. I asked her was it good and correct weight. She said yeh, but some buds had little chunks missing! I told her to bring it back and I would give her the money back. She said "Oh no! Long story short she never got any more weed from me.


That old school Silver Spice...was that an old timey Haze variant?


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 16, 2018)

since1991 said:


> That old school Silver Spice...was that an old timey Haze variant?


Nah, I forget the lineage but it was an indica from Dman. One of the few indica's I really liked. My keeper grew only about 2 1/2 ft. Had big hard buds covered with trichromes, hence the name. Truly not for lightweights,put down more than a few lol. A couple people accused me of lacing it with PCP because of its potency and grey color. Ah, good times


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 16, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Nah, I forget the lineage but it was an indica from Dman. One of the few indica's I really liked. My keeper grew only about 2 1/2 ft. Had big hard buds covered with trichromes, hence the name. Truly not for lightweights,put down more than a few lol. A couple people accused me of lacing it with PCP because of its potency and grey color. Ah, good times


Hot Damn, I thought Dman was out of biz after Heavens Stairway got busted but you got me to search for him and he has his own website. No silver spice but some crosses with it. Everything I grew from Dman was pure fire, and no bullshit. Everyone at Overgrow.com sang its praises.
Description: "Super Silver Spice is an Endless Sky (Iranian Indica x Grenadine) Bx1 that I developed from Doc Greenthumb stock in the mid 2000's"
going to order this
*Exotic Spice*
An extremely trichome laden Kali Mist x Bubblegum (both circa 2008 original Serious Seeds stock) Mother was crossed with the same Super Silver Spice male used for the Power Load hybrid. The Kali Mist x Bubble Mother is a trichome bomb, that leans slightly Sativa in leaf structure. She yields potent, dense buds that have a very gassy aroma. The SSS male has added even more trichomes to the offspring, and has somewhat sweetened up the gassy aroma. 3 Select pheno's were chosen as Mothers for the F2 generation. One columnar with very dense flower structure, and 2 pheno's that lean toward the Sativa side in height/flower structure.

Flowering time: 9 weeks.
good prices too
All Feminized packs are $75/each and contain 12 Feminized F1 Hybrid seeds. All Regular packs are $60/each and contain 15 F2 seeds

and this
Yeah Buddy

This Sativa dominant hybrid consists of some very cool old school flavors, Kali Mist (Serious ‘0 x Bubblegum (Serious ‘0 x X13 (G13 (Airbourne) x Apollo-13 (Bro’s Grimm) x Thai (raydavies ‘02). Two select phenotypes of this F1 hybrid were chosen as Mother’s (both were heavily Sativa dominant in height), and pollinated by a single F1 Brother. Expect some mild variation in the F2 population due to the subtle differences in flower structure between the two Mothers. If you like soaring, daytime Sativa highs, and have some patience…then “Yeah Buddy, you’ll like this strain.”

Flowering time: 9-10 weeks.

Yield: Dependent on growing environment, techniques and skills used.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 16, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Hot Damn, I thought Dman was out of biz after Heavens Stairway got busted but you got me to search for him and he has his own website. No silver spice but some crosses with it. Everything I grew from Dman was pure fire, and no bullshit. Everyone at Overgrow.com sang its praises.
> Description: "Super Silver Spice is an Endless Sky (Iranian Indica x Grenadine) Bx1 that I developed from Doc Greenthumb stock in the mid 2000's"
> going to order this
> *Exotic Spice*
> ...


I remember Heavens Stairway. Anyone remember the coins? Lol. Killer genetics. The go to for seed buyers on Overgrow. Many a clones were traded on good ole OG as well. I miss them days to he honest.


----------



## since1991 (Feb 16, 2018)

Old school Kali Mist was some of thee most potent herbs I ever grew or smoked. The original Serious Seeds Kali. Its not the same now. The original is still in my top 5 easy. Another devils pitchfork hell fire strain. The right phenotype was almost like a scary acid high. No ceiling either. The more you smoked the higher you got. Top shelf chit!!!


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 16, 2018)

since1991 said:


> Old school Kali Mist was some of thee most potent herbs I ever grew or smoked. The original Serious Seeds Kali. Its not the same now. The original is still in my top 5 easy. Another devils pitchfork hell fire strain. The right phenotype was almost like a scary acid high. No ceiling either. The more you smoked the higher you got. Top shelf chit!!!


You got me looking for some old stuff Here is the most potent stuff you'll ever smoke, I'd easily pay 500 for a pack

GFM is a cross of Pukeberry and Mango [BX3] it has not been backcrossed 3x it is an F1 cross that we made trying to get a transparent male cross for our 'Pukeberry Female Only Clone'. We now hold a very nice GFM female clone that is a 90+% Pukeberry dom plant. We no longer use the GFM male that we kept around for a while

Finishes as fast or faster than Cindy and will blow it away. Problem was that it grew the crappiest buds I've ever seen. Fluffy, nothings. Took the whole top bud to make a pinjoint, but that was enough to fry you. A girlfriend of my wife who was a notorious compulsive smoker and rolled joint after joint or regular pot, took two tokes of grapefruit mango and said " Put it out and we'll smoke it later" LOL.


----------



## swedsteven (Feb 17, 2018)

Did u try cob @ 2gwp ...

Amazing grow !!!


----------



## max420thc (Feb 19, 2018)

greg nr said:


> So how typical is it for commercial growers to use a living/organic soil with no waste or runoff?
> 
> It's certainly possible, and is sustainable, just curious how widely it's done.


Some commercial growers are organic but not many.it is to labor intensive to deal with.
Some of the growers go hydro(passive) organic.
To go organic you almost need a large farm to compost, re amend the soil.


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 13, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Hot Damn, I thought Dman was out of biz after Heavens Stairway got busted but you got me to search for him and he has his own website. No silver spice but some crosses with it. Everything I grew from Dman was pure fire, and no bullshit. Everyone at Overgrow.com sang its praises.
> Description: "Super Silver Spice is an Endless Sky (Iranian Indica x Grenadine) Bx1 that I developed from Doc Greenthumb stock in the mid 2000's"
> going to order this
> *Exotic Spice*
> ...


Didn't know anything about Dman i saw his gear at DC Seed Exchange seed bank saw Dman was sending this freebie with his gear 3 pack of limited edition Panama Powerhouse (Panama Red x G13/Black Widow)..I picked up a pack of Exotic Spice F2 (15 R) $60.00.....In the process of moving so they are put on the side.To see what you wrote about him/gear make me feel good i purchase the Exotic Spice although i was eyeing the Panama Powerhouse.....Thank you....


----------



## jonsnow399 (Mar 14, 2018)

bigfattone420 said:


> Didn't know anything about Dman i saw his gear at DC Seed Exchange seed bank saw Dman was sending this freebie with his gear 3 pack of limited edition Panama Powerhouse (Panama Red x G13/Black Widow)..I picked up a pack of Exotic Spice F2 (15 R) $60.00.....In the process of moving so they are put on the side.To see what you wrote about him/gear make me feel good i purchase the Exotic Spice although i was eyeing the Panama Powerhouse.....Thank you....


you're welcome! I bet you'll be pleased with any of Dman's gear.


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 14, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> you're welcome! I bet you'll be pleased with any of Dman's gear.


Cool ,i'm sure i'll be after i read what you wrote about his gear & i was like wow! Great stumble on my part..I didn't have a clue.. One day soon I will find out So thanks again...Peace


----------



## Ipodbud (Mar 22, 2018)

Holy mother of god you have some nice pics, thanks for sharing this man! rep


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 23, 2018)

Subbed dont know how i missed this one


----------



## redzi (Apr 23, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Subbed dont know how i missed this one


My words exactly. Those struts that can be found on the electrical isle at Home D. are a god send. How many salesman do you have to deal with. I bet a few of the LED companies like Fluence would give you a free rig if you mentioned that you were "thinking" about changing to led. I can't even imagine the nutrient samples you get. I read that your using Batch 64 for the coco...which nutrients do you use?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 23, 2018)

If you don't mind me asking, how much money are you getting per pound these days?


----------



## powerslide (Jul 3, 2018)

Merlin how the 315's treating you? Any new updates on brand of ballast or bulbs?


----------

